# Sticky  Diagramas de Edificios Peruanos (SSP)



## Indochine

dannyhighrise said:


> :banana: Hola Incascrapers. En los últimos días caí en un delirio por los diagramas de skyscraperpage :nuts:, es entonces que he decidido aportar para completar nuestra lista de edificios peruanos más altos (cualquier status), puesto que apenas hay nueve posteados hno: Primero vean nuestra sección *tal y como está publicada* en dicha web al día de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahora incluyendo los aportes que he logrado desde ayer:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*) diagramas corregidos por Dannyhighrise
> 
> ¿Qué dicen muchachos? ¿Se animan? :banana: De cualquier forma pienso publicarlos en la web de skyscraperpage, el problema es que no sé como hacerse miembro :colgate:, ya que sólo así se puede postear.
> 
> Espero que pongan a volar su creatividad
> 
> (PD.: Entre las correciones cabe resaltar que coloqué al Centro Cívico delante del Chocavento)


Buen trabajo, gracias por mostrarlo, pero te falto este edifiico importante

mejor entra a ver el catalogo general que realizo pedro1011 para poder tener en cuenta otros edificios  
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260596


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Diagramas de edificios peruanos para completar nuestra lista en Skyscraperpage* 

:banana:Hola Incascrapers:banana: 

He decidido abrir el thread respectivo (gracias a la sugerencia de Sky) en vista de la acogida que ha tenido mi propuesta. Aquí podrán contribuir y opinar libremente sobre el tema. Mi intención es subir con uno o dos compañeros los diagramas a SSP. Pero necesito voluntarios que se aúnen a la causa. 

Recuerden que *1 pixel = 1 metro*. Lo demás se lo dejo a su creatividad. 

Creado el tema


----------



## skyperu34

Hecho Danny.

Si tu post inicial ahora lo ves en segunda página es porque los posts se trasladan respetándose orden segun fecha de posteado...

Por favor, seguir el tema aqui...



Pienso que este thread deberia ser exclusivamente para edificios existentes en Perú y aquellos seguros que se van a construir y aquellos proyectos propuestos confirmados...


Si bien suena chevere mostrar edificios imaginarios, me parece tema aparte y puede ir en otro thread para que cada tema se conserve puro y con estilo...


----------



## pedro1011

Excelente idea la de renovar el catálogo de Skyscraperpage, Danny! kay:
Ojalá tenga un tiempo para ayudarte con algunos diagramas (a ver qué tal me salen).


----------



## Inkandrew9

Me gusta este thread, sin duda te has dado un buen trabajito, me gustan tus diagramas Dannyhighrise. Salu2 :colgate: !!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Los diagramas del Ministerio de Educaciòn y el Capital tan bakanes.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Chicos, les tengo una buena y una mala noticia: Primero la mala, pues resulta que simples mortales como nosotros *NO podemos ingresar nuevos edificios a la base de datos* pero *SI podemos subir nuestros diagramas* si es que aparece la info del edificio. Yo acabo de inscribirme, y aquí viene la buena noticia: He contactado a un miembro que tiene acceso a la base de datos y le he preguntado si puede subir los datos de nuestros edificios. Él siempre hace ese favor con otros miembros que son nuevos, el problema es del poco tiempo libre que dispone. CRUZEMOS LOS DEDOS :colgate:


----------



## Aedus

Excelente idea Dannyhighrise, por fin se podrá actualizar el SSP.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Genial Danny... eres un gran aporte para el foro!


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Excelente aporte, aunque falta el edificio del banco Continental


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Muy buen tema, se ve le mejora, sobretodo con la Torre JP, que le da mas altura al comienzo del diagrama.


----------



## ropavejero

Porfavor, el Centro Civico a simple vista es mas alto que el Chocavento y ese edificio alto gris obscuro de la avenida tacna nadie le hace caso.


----------



## Indochine

y si realizamos un diagrama exclusico para Incascrapers y que sea en español que dicen?


----------



## Indochine

ropavejero said:


> Porfavor, el Centro Civico a simple vista es mas alto que el Chocavento y ese edificio alto gris obscuro de la avenida tacna nadie le hace caso.


como que no? si le pintamos seria mas notorio


----------



## thewild2007

Muy buen trabajo recopilatorio de las torres de Lima y que paciencia para hacer todo!!! :nuts:
No he visto la torre del BBVA Banco Continental en la lista, que es más o menos de la altura de la Torre del Scotiabank.


----------



## BHK0028

Muy buen trabajo.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Chicos necesitamos otro forista que ayude a crear nuevos diagramas. 
*EDIT: Ya confirmó Stonemax, pero uno más siempre es bueno :yes:*


----------



## dannyhighrise

*DATOS QUE SE NECESITAN PARA AGREGAR NUEVOS EDIFICIOS/ESTRUCTURAS A LA BASE DE DATOS DE SKYSCRAPERPAGE:*

*(en negrita los datos obligatorios)*

*Fuentes que usaron:* "Oficial" y/o "No oficial"

*Nombre original:* 
Otros nombres: 
*Dirección:* 
*Ciudad:* 
*País:* Perú
Sitio Oficial en Internet: 
Arquitecto(s): 
Records y otros datos del edificio: 

*Tipo de estructura:* (Highrise, tower, lowrise, church, stadium, etc)

*Uso:* (Office, residential, hotel, hospital, mixed use, religious, unused, etc)

Estilo arquitectónico:

Materiales empleados:

Unidades (cuartos de hotel, departamentos): 

*Altura en metros* --- indicando si son estimaciones. Escoger de que altura se trata (o proporcionar las tres):
1. máxima altura estructural (spire)
2. techo (roof)
3. antena (antenna)

*Estadio actual del edificio*. Seleccionar:

- Built = Construido
- Construction = En construcción 
- On-hold = Construcción detenida
- Proposed = Propuesto
- Destroyed = Destruido
- Cancelled = Cancelado
- Stale proposal = vieja propuesta (propuesto pero sin noticias recientes)
- Vision/Fantasy = diseñado por un arquitecto, sin planes de ser construido)
- Desconocido (incierto)

Año de construcción ---
- Iniciado: 
- Finalizado: 
- Destruido: 

Pisos ---
- *sobre el suelo:* 
- debajo del suelo: 
Altura de piso a piso: 
Área total de todos los pisos del edificio: 
Numero de elevadores:


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Para aquellos que quieren registrarse y subir diagramas a SSP, ésta es la direccion en donde se pueden registrar:*

http://skyscraperpage.com/members/new/

*CÓDIGO DE ILUSTRADORES* (resumen)

*I. Ética*

Ningún ilustrador someterá como suyo(a), cualquier dibujo o porción de un dibujo que el mismo (o ella misma) no haya creado. Es decir:

1. Dibujos arquitectónicos originales.
2. Fotografías reducidas y presentadas como diagramas.
3. Porciones de trabajo o trabajos de otro ilustrador integrado en un dibujo de otra manera original, y someterlo como puramente original.

Cualquier dibujo sometido que viole los estandares éticos indicados será rechazado. En la tercera ocasión la parte culpable será advertida. Si un ilustrador lleva a cabo una cuarta violación será proscrito de ilustrar, y tendrá su cuenta suprimida.


*II. Sumisiones*

Todos los dibujos sometidos a SkyscraperPage.com (en pos de ser aprobado) deber ser formateado como consta a continuación. La adherencia a estos estándares garantizará que el tiempo de aprobación sea corto.

a) Todos los dibujos presentados deben estar en *Formato GIF*
La imagen GIF sometida debe tener los siguientes atributos:

1. *El archivo debe estar recortado al ancho y alto del edificio*.
2. *Las zonas de fondo donde no estén presentes partes del edificio deben hacerse transparentes* antes de someterlos. (info sobre cómo hacerlo en el siguiente post)

b) Todos los dibujos sometidos a SkyscraperPage.com *deberán estar escalados a un (1) pixel por un (1) metro*, y ajustarse a las siguientes pautas:

1. Todas las partes del diagrama deberán ser ilustradas de acuerdo a una *única vista de elevación *.
2. Elevaciones anguladas son permisibles; sin embargo, ninguna forma de perspectiva está permitida.


*III. Calidad*

a) Cualquier ilustración sometida debe ser tan precisa como sea razonable y posible, considerando la escala del dibujo, el color, etc. Cualquier diagrama por el cual no pueda ser encontrada información precisa deberá ser dibujado usando sus mejores estimaciones.

b) Un diagrama puede ser rechazado si es claramente carente el esfuerzo para mostrar razonablemente una estructura o edificio. 

c) Ninguna ilustracion que contenga alguno de los siguientes elementos en exceso sera considerada para aprobarse:

1. Destellos de lente
2. Animaciones


Los miembros de los Comites Mayor y de Aprobacion (SSPIA) tienen discrecion tecnica en decidir que ilustraciones cumplen los estandares de calidad escritos aquí.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Los dibujos no tardan mucho en aprobarse (o rechazarse) maximo 1 dia:

*Como agregar nuevos nuevos diagramas*

1.- Una vez que están registrados pueden proceder a buscar el edificio colocando la ciudad en el buscador (de preferencia activen "show all buildings")

2.- Buscas el edificio, haces click sobre el dibujo actual (en el caso de que se encuentre sin dibujo den click en el lugar donde deberia estar).

3.- Al dar click sobre el diagrama del edificio les va a aparecer una nueva ventana en la cual va a aparecer un vinculo que dice: "Upload a new Drawing", dan click y aparece la pagina donde tienen que subir el diagrama y dar click en "submit" (formato GIF con fondo transparente obligatorio)


*DANNYHIGHRISE* :banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2:


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Hola a todos. Que gusto me dio al ver este thread, pues hace años que el Peru ,segun Skyscraper page, tenia 33 edificios y solo 8 dibujados, y bueno, lo que es peor, solo 2 ciudades -_-. Felicidades y buen trabajo a Danny, que trabajazo. OK, yo puedo ayudar en pedir nuevas construcciones y, cuando aprenda, a dibujarlas , yo ya tengo mi cuenta en SkyscraperPage y en el foro, asi que manos a la obra.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Sorry... me había olvidado de colocar al Alto Caral

Ahora ya aparece en la primera página. :cheers:


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

dannyhighrise said:


> Sorry... me había olvidado de colocar al Alto Caral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora ya aparece en la primera página. :cheers:


Esta muy bueno, al igual q tus otros trabajos. Ya he solicitado q pongan la info de los edificios alto caral, pacifico y capital. Espero q los editores d skyscraperpage los acepten.


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Estas son las solicitudes que he enviado a los editores de SkyscraperPage. Si alguien tiene alguna correccion que hacer, aviseme, para hacerla en el foro de dicha pagina. 
Solicitudes aprovadas:
-Edificio Capital: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=160174
-Edificio Pacifico: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=160173
-Torre Alto Caral: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=160172
Solicitudes en espera:
-Torre Javier Prado: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=160191 aprovada =)
-Edificio Profuturo, PetroPerú, BCP: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=160193
proximamente estare añadiendo mas solicitudes y mas adelante comenzaran a hacerce los dibujos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

que gran trabajo amigos, gracias y felicitaciones por la iniciativa y el esfuerzo


----------



## papiriqui

excelente catalogo,, y muy buen aporte para este foro


----------



## dannyhighrise

EDITADO


----------



## stonemax

te refieres a que no puedes poner el fondo transparente al diagrama no?
mas o menos asi?



pd: ya voy 2 diagramas hechos el problema cuanto de altura tiene el hotel sheraton (calculando me salio 83m aprox.) y el edificio verde oscuro de la colmena con tacna (calculando me salio 76m aprox, que raro no?).
si alguien sabe, en buena hora.


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Buen trabajo muchachos. La verdad no se mucho sobre alturas, por eso estoy especulando con mis solicitudes  (hasta ahora no me aceptan las ultimas). Ojala q ia pueden subir algunos diagramas, espero sus contribuciones en SSP.


----------



## Piedraliza

dannyhighrise said:


> *Me siento frustrado.... Todos mis renders han sido rechazados de golpe por SSP hno: Y todo porque no sé cómo conservar los fondos transparentes en formato .gif usando el photoshop 6.0. Tal vez no sea el programa indicado... Por eso ruego que posteen esa info aquí quienes sepan cómo hacerlo. Si no, de nada habrá servido crear éste thread... todo se quedará en el aire...hno:*


http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/help/t01/

Kirk's Method for Drawing Skyscraper Diagrams by Kirk Cumming


Welcome everyone. 

I am not the most prolific artist for the diagram. However, I have been using computers to draw pixel art for over 10 years. The following article will describe a step-by-step process that you can use to draw buildings for this wonderful diagram we have. It is by no means the only process one can use, but people looking for advice may be able to find some hints in here. 

First a word on software. There are many different software packages one can use to draw diagrams. Many use *MSPaint* because it is easily accessible and fairly simple. I'm not too familiar with MSPaint, but I have used several similar programs. Some people use vector software like *Illustrator or Freehand*. I will not cover those in this article, this one will be about raster drawings. Personally, I use *Paintshop Pro 7.0* for Windows, which is similar to *Adobe Photoshop*. However, Paintshop has all the features that I need, and it's much cheaper. Anything in this article can also be done in very similar fashion with Photoshop. 

I will assume that you are reasonably proficient in the use of these programs. I don't have space or time to teach people how to use them, and there are people much more qualified to do so. Books and the web should help you out enough. 

To illustrate the steps in the process we will be using an example. The example is the Yebisu Garden Place Tower in Tokyo, the first diagram I drew that I was quite proud of, and the first one drawn with the process outlined below. 


http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/help/create/

*While you are working on your drawings the best file format to save them in is the native format of the graphics program you are working with. Never save your drawings in the JPEG format as it will seriously degrade the image quality making it unsuitable for use.

When a drawing is finished and ready to be uploaded save a copy of your work in PNG format and a resized version in GIF. Be sure each one is properly cropped, and the GIF has a transparent background.

If you can give the PNG a transparent background or even translucent edges then do so, but this is not absolutely required.

Never save your drawings in JPEG format. JPEG is ment for photographs, and severly reduces the quality of flat colour line drawings.*

Bueno todo esta informacion se encuentra en skyscraperpage


----------



## stonemax

yo use esa guia y otra mas que habia alli; al final tienes que subir 1 en formato gif con el fondo transparente en las partes en blanco y con las medidas de 1 pixel=1metro, el segundo en formato png y no necesariamente en fondo transaparente y las medidsa estrictas y el tercero en formato psd, creo que es el formato del photoshop, y creo que es opcional.

ahora necesito informacion de la altura del sheraton ya tengo el diagramas listo, hasta ahora le puse "83m", si alguien sabe algo que lo responda ahora, antes que lo mande a subir mañana al ssp.
tambien quiero saber ¿quien es mas alto? el sheraton o el edificio verde de tacna con la colmena, pues resulta que en mis calculos de estimacion el sheraton tiene 83m y el de tacna 76m.


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

stonemax said:


> yo use esa guia y otra mas que habia alli; al final tienes que subir 1 en formato gif con el fondo transparente en las partes en blanco y con las medidas de 1 pixel=1metro, el segundo en formato png y no necesariamente en fondo transaparente y las medidsa estrictas y el tercero en formato psd, creo que es el formato del photoshop, y creo que es opcional.
> 
> ahora necesito informacion de la altura del sheraton ya tengo el diagramas listo, hasta ahora le puse "83m", si alguien sabe algo que lo responda ahora, antes que lo mande a subir mañana al ssp.
> tambien quiero saber ¿quien es mas alto? el sheraton o el edificio verde de tacna con la colmena, pues resulta que en mis calculos de estimacion el sheraton tiene 83m y el de tacna 76m.


Hmmmm.... me parece, en lo personal, que el sheraton no deberia pasar de los 80 m. Me baso en las fotos donde apareen el centro civico y el hotel juntos.


----------



## Piedraliza

stonemax said:


> yo use esa guia y otra mas que habia alli; al final tienes que subir 1 en formato gif con el fondo transparente en las partes en blanco y con las medidas de 1 pixel=1metro, el segundo en formato png y no necesariamente en fondo transaparente y las medidsa estrictas y el tercero en formato psd, creo que es el formato del photoshop, y creo que es opcional.
> 
> ahora necesito informacion de la altura del sheraton ya tengo el diagramas listo, hasta ahora le puse "83m", si alguien sabe algo que lo responda ahora, antes que lo mande a subir mañana al ssp.
> tambien quiero saber ¿quien es mas alto? el sheraton o el edificio verde de tacna con la colmena, pues resulta que en mis calculos de estimacion el sheraton tiene 83m y el de tacna 76m.


Esto es a lo que te refieres, verdad?
Upload Files

Guidelines

All drawings submitted must adhere to the Illustrators' Code of Ethics.

1) 1:1 scale GIF - Required
This is the image which will be displayed in the digrams.
• Must be GIF format with transparent background,
• 150 kilobyte maximum file size,
• File name extension must be "gif".

2) Original PNG - Optional but recommended
This is your large size original drawing.
• Must be PNG format (transparency is optional),
• 2 megabyte maximum file size,
• File name extension must be "png",
• If this file is supplied then your full-size drawing will be viewable online.

3) Other format
This is your original drawing in one of the following image formats -
• Bitmap file type not accepted,
• 5 megabyte maximum file size,
• This file is not viewable online (but can be downloaded). 
Format Extension 
Adobe Illustrator ai 
Corel Draw cdr 
Corel PhotoPaint cpt 
Adobe Photoshop psd 
Paint Shop Pro psp


----------



## Luis_Olayag

wow ke gran chambaza..todos por una buena causa..actualizas SSP ya era hora.


----------



## Luis_Olayag

deberian hacer diagrama tbn de plaza republica, parque el golf, y de la torre internacional pero como "cancelled", y de la torre K como "proposed" y de muchas mas para ke se vea mejor jejejej


----------



## servarsal

OHHH QUE BUEN CATALOGO REALMENTE EH... INTERESANTE


----------



## Piedraliza

Bueno al parecer ya anadieron el dibujo del, hotel sheraton, de STONEMAX en skyscraperpage.

Bueno felicidades STONEMAX


----------



## stonemax

*en buena hora*

les tengo una buena noticia hace algunas horas subi el diagrama del sheraton, recien hace minutos ya me lo aceptaron :banana: 
si no me creen aqui esta la pagina:
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=40254674

ahora son 11 diagramas en spp


buena a mi me funciono, no se que paso con danny creo que le falto colocar el fondo transparente.
en fin seguire con mas diagramas.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Eso era para crear suspenso :colgate: Stonemax felicidades por el "Che" Raton  el primer aprobado de ésta actualización en SSP.

*Actualización SSP 04/11/08*

*Capital* : http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80706
y 
*Alto Caral* : http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80704
... 
*APROBADOS* :banana:










...aunque la demora se debe a que me hicieron lío por un "supuesto plagio", ya aclarado.

Acabo de mandar el diagrama para la Torre Javier Prado, y Stone va a mandar al edificio de La Colmena con Tacna. Espero los admitan para ésta noche.

Van 3 aprobados... :banana2: :banana2:


----------



## dannyhighrise

Sorry, mensaje duplicado.


----------



## Malibú@..

felicidades y muchas gracias por el trabajo...les han quedado bien los diagramas..no se olviden del petro Perú..y otros


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Me uno a la celebracion. :cheers: 
Felicidades muchachos y ¡Sigamos adelante!!:banana:


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Me uno doblemente a la celebracion, ya q el diagrama de la torre Javier Prado ha sido aceptado hace algunos minutos XD vean SSP


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Ooh! Ahora si fue rápido 

*Torre Javier Prado* : http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80717
Aceptada :banana:










Nuestro skyline va tomando forma... Rock busca una fuente formal para pedir el cambio de altura ¡urgente! al Centro Cívico (Torre de Lima). No se puede mandar una corrección de un diagrama, así que habría que ponerse en contacto con "Chibcha" para que modifique esa torre.

Van 4 aprobados... :cheers:


----------



## juanchristian

Ojalá que aparesca una torre aún más alta que la Torre Javier Prado... es mi sueño


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

¿Estas seguro de lo del Centro Civico Danny? Voy a buscar como loco, pero en todas las paginas dice 102 m hasta el techo y 122 hasta la punta de la antena. Derrepente si se pide esa info en la misma torre o algo asi, cosa que yo no puedo hasta el proximo año porq tengo colegio hasta los sabados U.U. De todos modos buskare.


----------



## skyperu34

Que chevere ver por fin nutrirse la página de Perú...


----------



## Luis_Olayag

skyperu34 said:


> Que chevere ver por fin nutrirse la página de Perú...


Si lo mismo pienso, ya ni entraba porke siempre veia lo mismo, escasa torres, lo unico ke me reconfortaba es ke habian mas ke las del ecuador jejje..ahora si me gusta ver nuestros diagramas, ojala pronto salga algo de la "torre titanium" y su render.

aproposito hagan del plaza republica ps, y tbn de la torre pacifico, pues sera chata pero es bonita, y de la torre internacional ya cancelada pero para ver el diagrama ps jejjee


----------



## Inkandrew9

Felicitaciones


----------



## stonemax

*actualizado*

bueno amigos aqui estan los diagramas actualizados hasta el dia de hoy:
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=40270955



se vienen mas diagramas y mas sorpresas.
:banana:


----------



## Lima2020

ya esta la javier prado y la colmena buena muchcachos
se puede arreglar un poquito el sheraton? esta algo feito y el nuevo mundo esta enano


----------



## Luis_Olayag

kiero ver komo se vera la torre internacional y el plaza republica y la torre K y todos jajjajajaj


----------



## dannyhighrise

Nuevos diagramas aceptados al *05/11/08*:

En la madrugada: Edificio *"La Colmena"* de Stonemax

Hoy en la tarde: *Torre Trecca* de Dannyhighrise

Diagramas por aprobar: Iglesia del Corazón de María y PetroPerú

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=40251928

:banana2::banana2:


----------



## Piedraliza

Lima2020 said:


> ya esta la javier prado y la colmena buena muchcachos
> se puede arreglar un poquito el sheraton? esta algo feito y el nuevo mundo esta enano


 En lo personal yo creo que el sheraton quedo bien, la verdad nose donde ves lo feito, bueno; con respecto a el nuevo mundo si, si que esta enano


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Iglesia Sagrado Corazón de María*... aprobada 

Aquí los nuevos: la Torre Trecca ( http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80718 ) y la iglesia ( http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80719 , su altura total estimada es 82 metros) 










Comparando la iglesia con el Sheraton, no me cuadra, aqui ó la iglesia es más alta, o el hotel es más bajo.

:banana2:


----------



## miguel16

excelentes diagramas

felicitaciones danny


----------



## CessTenn

Torre Trecca, unused jajajaja No sabia que era mas alta que el Scotiabank


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bien, como para no cansarse de elogiar tan buen trabajo !


----------



## beatlemaniaco

excelente el trabajo muchachos. muchas felicitaciones a los que hicieron posible esto:banana::banana::banana:. pero unas sugerencias.

1. la torre siglo XXI esta malisima con esa antena desproporcionada y es un poco mas chata en comparacion a su vecina chocavento sino miren las fotos reales.

2. el sheraton no se ve tan real pero su altura si parece la adecuada si la comparan con la torre de lima.

3. hagan lo posible para cambiar el diagrama de la torre de lima y que quede en 112 metros incluyendo su caja de ascensores.

4. DAnny sube tus diagramas del scotia con la franja roja, del poder judicial(edificio alzamora), el golf millenium, edificio miro quezada, tus correcciones del siglo XXI y del banco de comercio y la correccion del banco nuevo mundo. pq esas te salieron muy muy bien y estan mas acorde con su apariencia y altura

5. agreguen tambien al petro peru, banco continental, plaza republica etc etc menos al abaco.

otra vez GRACIASSSSSS


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Muchas gracias de parte mía y de Stonemax. Otros han tenido la intención de participar con diagramas pero hasta ahora no recibimos confirmacion.

El problema con las "correciones" es que precisamente el staff de SSP prohibe hacerle "modificaciones" de cualquier tipo a un diagrama ya existente (tendría que hacerse de nuevo desde otra perpectiva). Por eso me estoy intentando contactar a Cesar, Chibcha y Raptor (los diagramadores originales) para pasarles las correcciones y que ellos mismos las suban. Eso estará para el fin de semana (no se angustien )

El edificio Petro Peru de Stonemax está casi listo, la altura ha quedado en 80 metros y ha sido acordada con Stonemax, Skyperu y un diagramador profesional de SSP (Martin H Unzon). Además se aceptó que el dato de "el edificio más alto en 1973" es falso. 

El editor no ha subido todos los edificios que le presenté, por eso no puedo subir aún los diagramas que faltan.

Todo es cuestión de esperar un poco más chicos, no se preocupen 

En la primera página están todos los diagramas listos (posteados y no posteados).

Saludos :banana2::banana2:


----------



## dannyhighrise

beatlemaniaco said:


> ...por otro lado, tambien pienso lo mismo del petro peru, es mucho mas alto, debe de estar bordeando los 85 metros. hagan algo porfavor.


También que el Sheraton no tiene 80 m... 



beatlemaniaco said:


> ...danny que fue de tu diseño del vargas alzamora que te quedo muy bien. trata de incluirlo pronto...


Acabo de reenviar ese edificio, me lo rechazaron ayer por que según el comité de aprobación tenia "perpectiva", pero ya lo arregle. No tardan en aparecer ése y el Golf Millenium.



beatlemaniaco said:


> me olvidaba, tambien modifiquen el edificio siglo XXI que es mas chico y su antena tambien es mucho mas chica y no tiene esos parante blancos oblicuos. otra cosa, no se pq los edificios: sheraton, alto caral, la colmena y petro peru no se ven tan realistas como los demas. bueno es solo una critica constructiva y es que la emocion me embarga.:banana:
> 
> no se olviden de ripley


Primero me olvido de mi nombre antes que arreglar las alturas pendientes :colgate:, no mas coments ni PM sobre eso, hay que esperar un poquito más 

Muchas gracias! 

PD.: RockdGarage esta haciendo el Profuturo y BCP, y Stone intentando arreglar el Sheraton.


----------



## stonemax

*actualizacion hasta 9 noviembre*

update: edificio javier alzamora valdez, BCP y profuturo
el diagrama del sheraton ha sido mejorado, ahora con su color natural.

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=40328910

ahora se encuentra asi: :banana:



proximos updates: edificio pacifico, edificio banco continental, golf millenium, y otro mas.
bye


----------



## dannyhighrise

Buenos días 

Como bien dijo mi compañero, el diagrama del *Javier Alzamora Valdez* fue mejorado y aceptado
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=20646

Aceptados también el *BCP* http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80732 y *Profuturo* http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80730 de RockdGarag... 

...y hoy agregaron el edificio de *Pacífico seguros* http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?
buildingID=80705 de Piedraliza

...Stonemax ha mejorado su Sheraton y La Colmena.

Van a tener que esperar con lo del *Golf Millenium*, el jurado me lo rechazó, por considerar que deberian ser "cuatro entradas" diferentes pues son 4 edificios: "_Then, it needs to be added as four different entries. - LMich_"

:banana2:


----------



## beatlemaniaco

excelente muchachos, muchas muchas gracias.
me gustaria ayudar en algo pero mis conocimientos en diseño grafico son tantos como los de fisica cuantica.

saludos:cheers:


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Jeje, ademas de los diagramas aceptados, tengo una sorpresa para nuestros amigos de Trujillo. Ya he mandado las solicitudes de 5 edificios de esta ciudad, y en los proximo dias las estaran aceptando. Proximamente comenzare con los de Arequipa, Piura y Huancayo, pues son las unicas ciudades q superan los 12 pisos de altura. Tambien voy a tratar de hacer diagramas de las estructuras de provincias.
Ps. Si me estoy olvidando de alguna ciudad, por favor posteenlo en el thread.


----------



## Malibú@..

corregir que la torre javier prado tendra 32 pisos aproximados y no 40..

tambien corregir la altura de edificio petro Perú y ojala podamos contactar a cesar apra que arregle la torre siglo XXI..

no se olviden incluir varios edificios del golf..

gracias con lo demas estoy conforme..me gusta como esta quedando..aunque se ve un pco desordenado pero igual..

saludos sigan felicidades


----------



## Lima2020

excelente


----------



## Harryx5

Buenos diagramas felicitaciones a todos.


----------



## skyperu34

Excelente trabajo una vez mas !

Bien que agreguen edificios diagramas de las demas ciudades!

En Trujillo te ayudo:

*"Residencial Húsares", *16 pisos, 50.30 metros de altura (hasta tanque elevado)constatados en planos de obra y mediciones reales al edificio durante su construcción (este edificio ostenta tanque elevado y cto. máquinas bien alto). *Año:* 2008 *Arquitecta:* Janeth Santa Maria. *Uso:* residencial. *Status:* construido.

*"Residencial Valderrama 491"* (Es su nombre oficial, el de *Mirador de ALCOR * NO lo es):
15 pisos. *Altura:* 44.00 metros (hasta tanque elevado y cuarto de máquinas), constatados en planos de obra y en mismo edificio durante construcción. *Año:* 2008. *Uso:* residencial. *Status:* construido.

*"Edificio España"* (Es su nombre oficial. Se le conoce como *SERVAT*) : 12 pisos. *Altura: *37 metros hasta caja de ascensores(sin letrero), 43.00 metros con letrero. *Año:* 1978 (estimado). *Uso:* Mixto (oficinas, comercios y viviendas). *Status:* construido.

*"Torre REAL": *17 pisos. *Altura:* 53.00 metros hasta el tanque elevado (por confirmar dato). *Año:* 2010. *Uso: *residencial. *Status:* En construcción (obras se re-inician entre diciembre y enero).


Eso es todo por hoy. Con algunas investigaciones mas, proporcionaré datos de otros proyectos mas pronto....

Díganme: cuáles son esos edificios de Trujillo considerados en las solicitudes??? LO que sea de mi ciudad, colaboraré con todo dato posible...


----------



## roberto_vp

Qué tal trabajo, y eso que tambièn podrían ser contados algunos edificios residenciales de Lima,


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

skyperu34 said:


> Excelente trabajo una vez mas !
> 
> Bien que agreguen edificios diagramas de las demas ciudades!
> 
> En Trujillo te ayudo:
> 
> *"Residencial Húsares", *16 pisos, 50.30 metros de altura (hasta tanque elevado)constatados en planos de obra y mediciones reales al edificio durante su construcción (este edificio ostenta tanque elevado y cto. máquinas bien alto). *Año:* 2008 *Arquitecta:* Janeth Santa Maria. *Uso:* residencial. *Status:* construido.
> 
> *"Residencial Valderrama 491"* (Es su nombre oficial, el de *Mirador de ALCOR * NO lo es):
> 15 pisos. *Altura:* 44.00 metros (hasta tanque elevado y cuarto de máquinas), constatados en planos de obra y en mismo edificio durante construcción. *Año:* 2008. *Uso:* residencial. *Status:* construido.
> 
> *"Edificio España"* (Es su nombre oficial. Se le conoce como *SERVAT*) : 12 pisos. *Altura: *37 metros hasta caja de ascensores(sin letrero), 43.00 metros con letrero. *Año:* 1978 (estimado). *Uso:* Mixto (oficinas, comercios y viviendas). *Status:* construido.
> 
> *"Torre REAL": *17 pisos. *Altura:* 53.00 metros hasta el tanque elevado (por confirmar dato). *Año:* 2010. *Uso: *residencial. *Status:* En construcción (obras se re-inician entre diciembre y enero).
> 
> 
> Eso es todo por hoy. Con algunas investigaciones mas, proporcionaré datos de otros proyectos mas pronto....
> 
> Díganme: cuáles son esos edificios de Trujillo considerados en las solicitudes??? LO que sea de mi ciudad, colaboraré con todo dato posible...


Gracias por los datos, yo habia mandado las solicitudes de esos edificios -ademas del edificio Arqa (21 pisos en proyecto)- con los datos del thread "Ranking de edificios provincianos 2008". Pero ya hice algunas correcciones con tu infokay:. Seria de gran ayuda q los foristas q tuvieran mas info como esta (de cualquier ciudad), se unan a la campaña y la posteen aqui. Nos darian mas tiempo para dibujar y nos facilitarian el trabajo de solicitar estructuras m))kay:


----------



## skyperu34

Que bueno que mi info les sirva. Con gusto seguiré aportando !

Respecto al Arqa seria asi:

*"Edificio ARQA": *21 pisos
*Altura:* 70 a 75 metros (altura estimada mínima solamente contando 21 pisos a 3.00 - 3.20m. c/u mas cuarto de máquinas y tanque elevado).
*Año:* 2011
*Uso:* Oficinas
*Status:* Propuesto


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Ps. El centro empresarial Arqa ya esta dibujado, solo estoy esperando q acepten la solicitud q mande. Asimismo, ya comence el trabajo con el Residencial Husares. 
Aqui esta el link de las solicitudes mandadas: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=52225&page=44


----------



## skyperu34

Ok, revisé el link.

Correcciones: El residencial Húsares tiene sólo un sótano

La Torre REAL tendrá dos sótanos

Los demás residenciales que describí no tienen sótanos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

yeee quiero ver el de Truji.. aunque misio pero presente


----------



## beatlemaniaco

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> yeee quiero ver el de Truji.. aunque misio pero presente


lo de misio quedara en el pasado con todas esas obras que se vienen. espero que ese edificio de 21 pisos pase los 80 metros. bien por trujillo, ya figurara en el ssp


----------



## pedro1011

Excelente trabajo, muchachos. Están bacanes los diagramas! kay:


----------



## Malibú@..

recuerden el edificio naranja del banco continental..frente al scotiabank..bueno las torres de san isidro tambien


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Hola a todos. Aqui esta la primera estructura en la base de datos de Trujillo en SSP: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80854
Ya mande el dibujo tambien, lo unico malo es q vieron el render con 15 pisos y lo registraron con esa altura y 56 m, no con 21 pisos como se veia en los primeros renders. 
El diagrama lo pueden ver en este link: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?drawingspending
Aqui se encuentran todos los dibujos en espera .


----------



## skyperu34

Buen comienzo y muchas gracias !

Una vez confirmado la real altura de ARQA -si es que se llega a construir- se verá si se requiere modificación o no...

Piedraliza: Ahi si me agarraste ! Es uno de los que no tengo mayor referencia, aunque yo le estimo anda en unos 75 metros el mellizo mayor...


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Me corrijo... son 5 las estructuras de Trujillo: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?cityID=5042&type=all. Terminare mis dibujos de las demas construcciones. Plop... repitieron el Arqa, jajaja


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Si, hay que pedir que retiren el ARQA de 15 pisos. Y al Husares le han puesto 13 ?? 
Stonemax ya hizo su diagrama del Banco Continental, aparece en la primera página, y ya mandé datos de ese edificio, de la Torre K, Plaza República, T Tower, Torres San Isidro, Edificio residencial Portillo, el de Miró Quesada, la Torre Real y Concepto White... habrá que ser pacientes con la edición de datos.


----------



## juanchristian

Deberían poner las torres de la villa médica de Arequipa.


----------



## Luis_Olayag

el husares con 13?


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Paciencia muchachos, vamos a pedir las correcciones. Creo q el problema radica en q el producto final, en el caso de estos edificios, no es el mismo q el diseño del render.
Mi proxima meta es llenar Arequipa. Otra vez paciencia


----------



## tacall

juanchristian said:


> Deberían poner las torres de la villa médica de Arequipa.


yo recuerdo q estaban al igual q otros edificios de aqp.. pero nc q paso q ia no estan,... =(


----------



## Luis_Olayag

wowww Tanto asi es la diferencia ke habria entre el ARQA y el húsares..se ve casi el doble..o en el diagrama al húsares lo hicieron muy chato o al arqa muy alto.
checken: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?drawingspending


----------



## Piedraliza

skyperu34 said:


> Buen comienzo y muchas gracias !
> 
> Una vez confirmado la real altura de ARQA -si es que se llega a construir- se verá si se requiere modificación o no...
> 
> Piedraliza: Ahi si me agarraste ! Es uno de los que no tengo mayor referencia, aunque yo le estimo anda en unos* 75 metros *el mellizo mayor...


 Gracias por la informacion, aunque yo tambien le calculaba lo mismo, aunque; tengo entendido de que el edificio mas nuevo de CAMInO REAL, MIDE UN POCO MAS ALTO QUE LOS OTROS DOS EDIFICIOS. Pero bueno ya comenze dibujando el camino real, solo faltaria que ROCKGARAGE coloque la informacion de camino real, como lo hizo con los de trujillo.


----------



## Luis_Olayag

Aki alguna pekeñas criticas:
- El color de la torre pacificio esta muy encendido, creo ke se podria ver mas real.
- El edificio pro futuro no me convence mucho.
- Quiza no las vi en la lista de espera pero creo que faltaria del edificio BIF y la positiva.
- Y ahora si el sheraton quedo muy bien, bravo chicos!se pasaron por lo que hacen, nada mas no nos dejemos ganar por la emocion y no dejemos ese toque que hace ver real los diagramas. Saludos y un abrazote a todos.


----------



## Piedraliza

Me gustaria que tambien se anadieran los diagramas, en skyscraperpage, de la chimenea mas grande de peru, la de la oroya, la que tiene una altura de 167.50 metros o las huacas ,piramides de sanisidro o las del norte del pais que algunas alganzan 40 metros de altura, o monumentos, como los de tacna o la de la batalla de ayacucho, bueno ese es mi pensar,, gracias bye


----------



## juanchristian

Piedraliza said:


> Me gustaria que tambien se anadieran los diagramas, en skyscraperpage, de la chimenea mas grande de peru, la de la oroya, la que tiene una altura de 167.50 metros o las huacas ,piramides de sanisidro o las del norte del pais que algunas alganzan 40 metros de altura, o monumentos, como los de tacna o la de la batalla de ayacucho, bueno ese es mi pensar,, gracias bye


Asu, ya mucho ya... si seguimos así tendríamos que poner a Macchu Picchu :lol:


----------



## Luis_Olayag

juanchristian said:


> Asu, ya mucho ya... si seguimos así tendríamos que poner a Macchu Picchu :lol:


Y el Huascarán wajaja


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Jajajaja, todo a su momento, me encantaria tener toda la info recaudada, pero tengo q hacer mis tareas para el coley no me queda mucho tiempo libre para eso. Ademas, cuando este en trimestrales me desaparezco 2 semanas.. jeje. Estaba haciendo el diagrama del residencial Valderrama, pero no puedo ver el diseño de los dos ultimos pisos, ¿alguien me puede dar referencias? porfavor


----------



## skyperu34

Chevere piedraliza, estaré ansioso de ver al Camino Real entonces !




Luis_Olayag said:


> Aki alguna pekeñas criticas:
> 
> - *El edificio pro futuro no me convence mucho.*- .




Bueno, y se puede saber cual es la crítica al pro-futuro???? 


PD: Espero corrijan pronto lo datos erróneos en cuanto a número de pisos del Húsares y Residencial Valderrama... El Arqa me parece está un poco ancho...


----------



## stonemax

que bueno que se hayan sumado mas gente al proyecto de los diagramas, ya vamos 1 semana y media, y la pagina de los diagramas de lima dio un giro de 180 grados, aumento casi al doble de lo que habia originalmente; en buena hora se sumo trujillo y luegos se sumaran otras ciudades mas.
en mi caso estoy en hacer los diagramas de ripley y la torre k; como veran el diagrama del banco continental ya lo termine , solo falta que el editor lo ponga en la base datos. :bash:


----------



## dannyhighrise

Muy cierto chicos kay: Bueno, yo tengo al Plaza República casi terminado...

PD: Por el momento no podrá ser incluido el Golf Millenium, pues los editores aseguran que es un diagrama único, y el comité de aprobación dice que debe separarse en 4 edificios diferentes...:bash:


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Los diagramas del centro empresarial ARQA y el residencial Husares ia han sido aceptados, pero no corregidos -_-. Veamos el vaso medio lleno y buenas noches


----------



## Luis_Olayag

skyperu34 said:


> Bueno, y se puede saber cual es la crítica al pro-futuro????


Pues que parece todo menos un diagrama del profuturo 

solo veo figuritas geometricas de colores. y disculpen si suena duro. No es mi intencion fastidiar.


----------



## Piedraliza

Luis_Olayag said:


> Pues que parece todo menos un diagrama del profuturo
> 
> solo veo figuritas geometricas de colores. y disculpen si suena duro. No es mi intencion fastidiar.


Aver porque no dejas de criticar los diagramas que hacen la gente y te pones a hacer uno tu. :bash:


ah!!!! no seria mala idea dibujar el MACHUPICCHU


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Por cierto, si alguien desea hacer otro dibujo de un edificio con la intencion de mejorar el que existe, lo puede hacer, claro que, si llega o no a ser elegido como "dibujo primario" eso lo determinará el comité de aprobación de SSP.

Con respecto a Machu Picchu, no podría ser incluido, puesto que no se trata de una sola estructura regular, está esparcida sobre una montaña y para empezar, cuál sería su altura y tomada desde qué punto de referencia... no es por quitarles animos chicos, sólo quiero ser lo más sincero y realista posible.

Gracias Rock, me gustó tu Húsares, y aunque de por sí el diseño del edificio ARQA es malo, tu diagrama te ha salido bien.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Piedraliza said:


> Me gustaria que tambien se anadieran los diagramas, en skyscraperpage, de la chimenea mas grande de peru, la de la oroya, la que tiene una altura de 167.50 metros o las huacas ,piramides de sanisidro o las del norte del pais que algunas alganzan 40 metros de altura, o monumentos, como los de tacna o la de la batalla de ayacucho, bueno ese es mi pensar,, gracias bye


^^ Correcto Piedraliza, buena idea. Te ruego que pases cuanto antes más info de esas estructuras (sobretodo la de la chimenea, porque la altura es tan exacta que debe haber mas datos)



RoCk_D_GarAgE said:


> Jajajaja, todo a su momento, me encantaria tener toda la info recaudada, pero tengo q hacer mis tareas para el coley no me queda mucho tiempo libre para eso. Ademas, cuando este en trimestrales me desaparezco 2 semanas.. jeje. Estaba haciendo el diagrama del residencial Valderrama, pero no puedo ver el diseño de los dos ultimos pisos, ¿alguien me puede dar referencias? porfavor


^^ Creo que en su thread de "Avances Mirador de Alcor" (por cierto nunca le cambiaron el nombre) en la primera página hay una maqueta en donde se puede ver el ultimo piso (donde sale Skyperu :colgate

Les comunico que, el editor que está subiendo los datos, ha colocado al edificio ARQA con 15 pisos, y ha borrado el que decía 21, pues como él dice, lo que cuenta como dato oficial es la info del site, y no encontró una info oficial de que ahora tendrá 21 pisos (de dónde sacaron ese render que está en su thread??)
El Húsares corregido con 16 pisos, y la residencial Valderrama aparece corregido con 14, puesto que en la foto final que le tomaron muestra 14 pisos claramente, y si existe el 15 pues no se aprecia.


----------



## skyperu34

No Danny, no te guies de esa primera foto, es antigua y previa a las modificaciones...

El Mirador de Alcor, o Residencial VALDERRAMA 491 tiene 15 pisos, aqui lo pueden apreciar:










*La nueva y remozada maqueta donde se aprecian los 15 pisos...*















































Por si las moscas:






































A CORREGIR EL DATO, SON 15 PISOS ! Saludos mi estimado...


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Ahora sí kay: Jeje ahora entiendo lo de "mirador". Muchas gracias Sky, voy a pasarle el link al editor. 

PD.: Rogaría en el futuro, los que quieran agregar peticiones, envien siempre fotos si el producto final del edificio es diferente a los renders de las paginas webs, ya que los editores se guían de lo que ven.

PD2.: Off-topic, modifiquen el titulo del thread "Mirador de Alcor", pues su nombre oficial es "Residencial Valderrama", y el editor siguiendo ese link creyo que era otro edificio.


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Ok gracia, con esas fotos es mas q suficiente. Gracias tambien por los cumplidos hacia mis ultimos diagramas. En cuanto al Edificio Profuturo q dibuje, lo q queria era tomar el angulo mas facil para dibujar, puesto q era apenas mi segundo trabajo y recien estaba aprendiendo. Derrepente haga otro angulo d este edificio, pero no ahora, tengo otras prioridades. El edificio ARQA sale con 15 pisos pero el diagrama sigue a la vista XD, eso era lo q mas me doleria ( q mi chambaza hubiera sido por nada).


----------



## stonemax

*actualizacion hasta el 13 noviembre*

update: torre K (92m ), edificio banco continental (el editor lo considero a 78m) :bash:, edificio miro quesada (78m estimado).
correcciones: el banco de comercio (corregido por danny) 

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=40392678

ahora los diagramas de edificios de lima lucen asi :banana2: :banana2:



proximos diagramas a realizar: edificio ripley, torre kpmg, torres plaza republica, T tower y muchas mas...:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## skyperu34

Que bien, 25 diagramas ya en apenas unos dias, los felicito. Ademas, la calidad de los dibujos es buena, se acercan mucho a lo real. Espero ver pronto los diagramas de las demas ciudades...


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Stone!! Te quedaste hasta las tres de la mañana para dar la primicia de los Updates kay: (descansa tranquilo :colgate: ) Ayer no pude contactarme con el editor, pero bueh... hoy me encargaré de pedir otras modificaciones pendientes en las alturas y pisos. De paso que voy a pedir que separen al Golf Millenium en cuatro 

:banana2:....LA META: Llegar a 50 diagramas antes de fin de año...:banana2:

PD.: Stone, hubieras actualizado a nivel nacional kay:


----------



## W!CKED

Que bien, quién los hace ah?


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Hasta ahora han contribuido Stonemax, RockdGarag, Piedraliza, y el que escribe ésto :colgate:

Ayer 13 de noviembre aceptaron 5 diagramas: El *Golf Millenium* (como 4 distintos, disculpen si se ven demasiado esbeltos) y la *residencial Valderrama* (corregido con 15 pisos). 
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=40411891 ... *32 diagramas!* :banana2:

El *edificio España* ha sido reenviado con una mejora por RockdGarag (http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?drawingspending)


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Ok, stoi d acuerdo con Danny, 50 diagramas para el 31 d diciembre xD. Ya envie los del Servat y del Valderrama, estoy libre, con cual edificio puedo ir avanzando, avisen para q no se repitan porfa.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Muy buen trabajo muchachos!!!


----------



## skyperu34

RoCk_D_GarAgE said:


> Ok, stoi d acuerdo con Danny, 50 diagramas para el 31 d diciembre xD. Ya envie los del Servat y del Valderrama, estoy libre, con cual edificio puedo ir avanzando, avisen para q no se repitan porfa.


La Torre Real de Trujillo !!!

Ya que el ARQA, Husares, Valderrama y Servat fueron hechos...

He aqui sus renders:





































Fuente: www.latorrecontratistas.com

No olvidar los datos que ya postié que incluyen tanque elevado como altura máxima...


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Tienes razon skyperu, me habia olvidado d ese edificio. Jejeje. Bueno, ya lo dibuje, me guie de la 2da imagen. http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?drawingspending.


----------



## skyperu34

skyperu34 said:


> Excelente trabajo una vez mas !
> 
> Bien que agreguen edificios diagramas de las demas ciudades!
> 
> En Trujillo te ayudo:
> 
> 
> *"Edificio España"* (Es su nombre oficial. Se le conoce como *SERVAT*) : 12 pisos. *Altura: *37 metros hasta caja de ascensores(sin letrero), 43.00 metros con letrero. *Año:* 1978 (estimado). *Uso:* Mixto (oficinas, comercios y viviendas). *Status:* construido.




Chevere, pero no olvidar los datos correctos del Servat, NO es 51 metros sino lo que aqui quoteo...

Por cierto, te salieron bravazos los diagramas ! Te felicito, me gustan !


----------



## skyperu34

Una pregunta: Solo se admiten edificios de 12 pisos a mas??? o también pueden ser los que estan entre 10 y 11 pisos?


----------



## Cl_Py

hay buenisimos edificios en Perú especificamente en Lima... un buen diseño es mucho mas que una gran altura... personalmente el edificio el edificio Interbank lo encuentro espectacular... lejos el mejor del Perú
saludos desde Chile


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Muchas gracias y bienvenido al foro peruano.


skyperu34 said:


> Una pregunta: Solo se admiten edificios de 12 pisos a mas??? o también pueden ser los que estan entre 10 y 11 pisos?


Sky, cualquier edificio, estructura, torre, no importa que tenga dos o un piso, es mas, habras visto que en nuestro listado aparece la piramide de akapana... claro que los edificios que tienen de 11 a menos son "lowrise" y no "highrise". Espero haber contestado tu pregunta.


----------



## skyperu34

Gracias Danny, seguiré aportando con mayor información de otros edificios en el transcurso...


----------



## dannyhighrise

hOLa de nuevo! :banana2:

Como de costumbre, un review de los ultimos diagramas aprobados e incluidos en nuestra sección de SSP:

*T Tower* de Stonemax (19 pisos, 78 m estimado, incluido el letrero de Imagina)
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80884

*Plaza República* de Dannyhighrise (19 pisos, 73 m estimado)
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80885

...y otra sorpresa... las 63 estructuras peruanas registradas ahora ya tienen una altura estimada :banana: con el editor Martin H Unzon estuve trabajando y acordando alturas para intentar ordenar nuestro listado (por cierto, nos manda muchos saludos desde México )

...proximos dibujos: Chimenea del complejo metalúrgico La Oroya (estructura más alta registrada del Perú), edificio Ripley, Hoteles Las Américas. De Trujillo: Torre Real (ha sido eliminado tres veces el dibujo de RockdGarag, y a pedido de él, "tomaré la posta") y edificio España (ya se corrigió el dato de 43 metros hasta el letrero, sólo es cuestión de que RockdGarag vuelva a subir el diagrama)

:banana2::banana2: DANNY kay:


----------



## Piedraliza

dannyhighrise said:


> hOLa de nuevo! :banana2:
> 
> Como de costumbre, un review de los ultimos diagramas aprobados e incluidos en nuestra sección de SSP:
> 
> *T Tower* de Stonemax (19 pisos, 78 m estimado, incluido el letrero de Imagina)
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80884
> 
> *Plaza República* de Dannyhighrise (19 pisos, 73 m estimado)
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80885
> 
> ...y otra sorpresa... las 63 estructuras peruanas registradas ahora ya tienen una altura estimada :banana: con el editor Martin H Unzon estuve trabajando y acordando alturas para intentar ordenar nuestro listado (por cierto, nos manda muchos saludos desde México )
> 
> ...proximos dibujos: Chimenea del complejo metalúrgico La Oroya (estructura más alta registrada del Perú), edificio Ripley, Hoteles Las Américas. De Trujillo: Torre Real (ha sido eliminado tres veces el dibujo de RockdGarag, y a pedido de él, "tomaré la posta") y edificio España (ya se corrigió el dato de 43 metros hasta el letrero, sólo es cuestión de que RockdGarag vuelva a subir el diagrama)
> 
> :banana2::banana2: DANNY kay:


Sin lugar a duda,antes de fin de ano tendremos mas de 50 diagramas :banana:

Ah! consegui otros datos, ojala sean de importancia

http://www.enjoyperu.com/guiadedestinos/lima/intro/lima-cultural-iglesias-de-lima.htm

Posee una imponente *torre de sesenta metros de altura*, una de las más altas de la ciudad. En el interior existen tres naves, la sillería del coro tallada en cedro, las Capillas del Rosario y de Santa Rosa, que conservan los cráneos de la Santa Limeña y de San Martín de Porres.

http://www.dondeviajar.es/viajar/ayacucho.html

Detrás del pueblo están las Pampas de la Quinua, declarada santuario Histórico de la Pampa de Ayacucho. Ahí hay un Obelisco que mide 44 metros de altura

http://www.eldiariointernacional.com/spip.php?article805

La refinería de la Oroya eliminaba hasta 1996 toneladas día: 1000 de bióxido de azufre, 2500 de plomo, 2500 de arsénico, 70 de cadmio, 30 de material particulado y otros solamente por la chimenea más grande que mide 167.50 metros de altura

^^
La pongo porciaca , Aunque ya creo que tienes esta informacion

Bueno pido aca de favor a los foristas que quieran colaborar, que consigan informacion de cualquier estrutura[ metros de altura] que compartan su informacion aqui para que puedan ser dibujados en un futuro, Gracias, bye


----------



## skyperu34

Que bien van quedando los diagramas ! Sguiré aportando con las medidas de edificios de Trujillo de 10 a 11 pisos...


----------



## Lima2020

a ver, a ver, a ver, a ver, simplemente

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡EXCEEEELEEEEENTTTEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonemax

*actualizacion hasta el 23 noviembre*

updates:* la torre internacional (stale proposal, deberia decir canceled) 
* banco de comercio 
* siglo XXI (ahora si con su tamaño real) 
* KPMG
* BIF 
ya parece que estamos en los 57 diagramas 
pd: estoy haciendo el ripley  



stonemax said:


> veamos los ultimos updates: edificio angel azul torre 2, suites las americas, edificio real 5 y edificio colinas de camacho.
> tenemos mas de 50 diagramas :banana: :banana:
> 
> diagramas de lima:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diagramas de trujillo:
> 
> 
> 
> diagramas de arequipa:


----------



## Piedraliza

^^
Ya aprobaron el edificio Real uno :banana:

es decir hay como mmm....58, creo? espero que siga creciendo el numero de edificios, Aver si mandan la solicitud del edificio nextel que la verdad estoy interesado en dibujarla. Bye hasta luego


----------



## W!CKED

Stonemax haste la catedral de Arequipa pues^


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

:banana:
Chevereee!!!!!
Facil llegamos a los 100 diagramas antes de fin de año. 
Yo ya tengo listas mas solicitudes (de 9 edificios en 5 ciudades del Peru). Los posteare en el foro de SSP en cuanto terminen de añadir los edificios que solicito Dannyhighrise (faltan cerca de 20).:cheers:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

las torres de la villa medica 

Muchas gracias por el esfuerzo amigos foristas... se pasaron


----------



## roberto_vp

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> *las torres de la villa medica*
> 
> Muchas gracias por el esfuerzo amigos foristas... se pasaron


Luz Conchita, tu legado quedará por siempre... :angel:


----------



## neo3102

danny te pasaste la torre internacional se vera enorme !!!!!!!!!!!!!! que bonitos diagramas ojala la torre internacionl se haga ...x siacaso alguno tiene un informacion al respecto ??


----------



## dannyhighrise

Como dijo Stonemax, ya me había cansado de ver los mismos diagramas desproporcionados del SigloXXI y del Banco de Comercio, así que los hice de nuevo, espero que les guste  al igual que la Torre Internacional (vieja propuesta me parece mejor, porque aún no se sabe si está cancelado definitivamente)

Mis proximas correcciones serán: el Capital (como aparece en mi avatar, con sus vidrios que reflejan el cielo) y el ex Banco del Nuevo Mundo con una altura de 65 m sin el prisma en el techo.

Si seguimos con éste ritmo, a fin de año podríamos situarnos detrás de México en lo que respecta a diagramas latinoamericanos :banana:
:banana2: :banana2:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buen trabajo muchachos!!!


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Torre Internacional*









altura estimada: 162 m / 40 pisos / status: stale proposal
... aceptada ayer ...


*Complejo Metalúrgico La Oroya*









altura: 168 m / status: built (1942)
... aceptada hoy ....:banana2:


http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=40251928


----------



## Luis_Olayag

dannyhighrise said:


> *Complejo Metalúrgico La Oroya*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altura: 168 m
> ilustrador: Dannyhighrise
> 
> ... aceptado ....:banana:
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=40251928


Biennnnnnn danny eres lo maximo..soy tu hincha jajaja

pero ya ps y la torre internacional... jajjajajaj


----------



## Luis_Olayag

wowwwwwwwww ya vi la torre internacional en stale proposal..ta lokota ah...


----------



## beatlemaniaco

Luis_Olayag said:


> Biennnnnnn danny eres lo maximo..soy tu hincha jajaja


yo tambien:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Malibú@..

deberas que sele agradece mucho el trabajo.....dany, stonemax, piedraliza,rock d garage..los diagramas le daran mas popularidad a Lima..de algo se empieza...y de a pocas crecemos...


Saludos


----------



## Chris_ALOR

W!CKED said:


> La catedral de Arequipa es un toque más alta que los edificios de la villa médica, se animan a hacerla?





skyperu34 said:


> Fuente ???





W!CKED said:


> Jaja me equivoqué, La villa médica si es lo más alto construído en Arequipa, le sigue la catedral. Sorry
> 
> ... de su enorme fachada y por las dos grandes torres de 43.60 metros de altura.
> 
> Tomado de: http://www.arequipaexplore.com/inde...sias_de_Arequipa/La_Catedral_de_Arequipa.html





dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Entonces estás en lo cierto, la catedral sí es más alta, porque las torres de la Villa Médica tienen 14 pisos y no más de 43 metros (Skyperu me explicó que no pueden ser igual o más altas que la residencial Valderrama que tiene 15 pisos y 44 metros confirmado, por lo tanto habrá que pedir corrección).


Tengo los planos CAD de la Basílica Catedral de Arequipa, en su parte más alta llega a medir 45.235 metros(hasta las cruces de sus torres)..... siendo la estructura más alta de la ciudad de Arequipa.... Ahora si la altura se tomara desde la calle Santa Catalina(el nivel más bajo de todo el monumento) su altura final sería de 47.00 metros....


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Muy bueno tu aporte... entonces la estimación sería de 45 m, el detalle es que el editor sólo considera fuente oficial si existe una página web, sea del gobierno regional o de alguna compañia involucrada que lo certifique, aunque no sé si también puede ser una referencia bibliográfica, porque en ese caso sólo le quedaría confiar en nuestra palabra. Intentaré convencerlo kay:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Yap.... Danny antes tuve un error al medir la altura... había un recuadro que marcaba la torre y me salia 45.235 como antes mencione..... elimine ese recuadro para medir bien la altura y sale oficialmente 44.795 metros(vista frontal) pero como mencione antes, la catedral está emplazada en un lugar con una pendiente considerable y su verdadera altura se aprecia por la calle Santa Catalina 46.995 metros(esa sería la medida oficial ya que es todo un hecho arquitectónico, y no una sumatoria de volúmenes).

De todas maneras adjunto una imagen con las cotas....









P.d: Yo no tomaría como fuente esa página.....
P.d2: Los planos que tengo son del Plan Maestro del Centro Histórico de Arequipa AECI-MPA(proyectos e inventario de monumentos).... así que ellos son una fuente más confiable.....


----------



## skyperu34

Epa ! Entonces 47 metros y no se diga mas ! Buen dato ex-sacaroso.

PD: No olvides danny a la catedral de Trujillo y sus 32 metros hasta las cruces, ya te di la fuente...


----------



## Lima2020

hey esta genial el diagrama de Lima.

Sugerencias (no soy nada bueno con la compu asi que solo sugiero no hago:lol
-Cambiar el color de los vidrios de la Torre Pacífico.
-Ya dijeron lo del pentagonito.
-Tantos edificios en el centro empresarial camino real, sobre todo esas tres torres colo cemento iguales.
-Pardo, Golf, Malecon de Miraflores.
-Letrero del Scotiabank.
-hay dos torres altas casi al final de la via expresa, casi llegando al borde d eMiraflores y Barranco, que tiene una como veintitantos pisos y la otra unos 5 menos me parece.
-Porque no estan todas las alturas de los edificios xq no se tienen exactas o no las ponen en ssp? y algunos edificios me parece q son mas altos como el PetroPeru.
-Banco Continental remodelado.


----------



## skyperu34

Porque las alturas son estimadas, mas no son dato oficial y fidedigno. Todo dato expreso en los diagramas es porque tienen fuentes absolutamente confiables...


----------



## dannyhighrise

Lima2020 said:


> *-Tantos edificios en el centro empresarial camino real, sobre todo esas tres torres colo cemento iguales.*


*Centro Camino Real* / 20 pisos - 74 m altura estimada (torre más alta) y unos 250 m de ancho / ilustrador: Dannyhighrise...










...agregada hoy...:banana: ...y también mi diagrama del ex-Banco del Nuevo Mundo (altura corregida: 65 m)












Lima2020 said:


> *-Pardo, Golf, Malecon de Miraflores.*


No te preocupes, claro que los tenemos en mente, gracias al thread de Pedro, no sé por qué no lo ponen como sticky :yes:



Lima2020 said:


> *-Letrero del Scotiabank.*


Hacerlo de nuevo sólo por el letrero... lo consideraremos al final, la corrección más urgente es de la Torre de Lima (en breve...)



Lima2020 said:


> *-hay dos torres altas casi al final de la via expresa, casi llegando al borde de Miraflores y Barranco, que tiene una como veintitantos pisos y la otra unos 5 menos me parece*.


Los dos edificios pegados a los que te refieres fueron agregados ayer:

*Aranjuez* / 23 pisos (en la azotea hay un piso techado) / 68 m estimado / ilustrador: Stonemax 

*Costa Azul* / 19 pisos / 57 m estimado / ilustrador: Piedraliza... 



Lima2020 said:


> *-Banco Continental remodelado.*


No sería adecuado, pues la remodelación aún no se efectúa, por lo menos cuando comienzen oficialmente. 

:banana2: :banana2:


----------



## Indochine

exelentes diagramas, buen trabajo :applause:, no se olviden de estos edificios en el diagrama
*ANGLO PERUANO*








Edificio de 19 pisos frente a la plaza Grau. Fue construido en los años 60.
_Foto: Kametza_

*HOTEL CRILLON*








Inaugurado en 1960, fue uno de los hoteles más bellos y lujosos de Lima. Colapsó cuando el centro de Lima entró en desgracia, a partir de mediados de los años 70. El edificio principal tiene 22 pisos, al final de los cuales se hallaba el célebre Sky Room, donde se realizaban lujosas fiestas.
Ha sido comprado por un grupo norteamericano, que lo rehabilitará.




pd. aun no entiendo bien cual es mas alto de estos 2 edificios 
*PETROPERU*








Construido en 1973, destronó al ex Ministerio de Educación como el edificio más alto, pero poco después fue destronado por la Torre de Lima. Tiene 22 pisos y tres sótanos. Cuenta con un helipuerto.


*EDIFICIO JAVIER ALZAMORA VALDEZ (PODER JUDICIAL)*








22 pisos. Construido en 1956 y ex sede del Ministerio de Educación. Durante casi dos décadas fue el más alto del país.

Porfas si por ahi alguien resuelve o reconfirma esta duda por que:
1. En el diagrama sale mas alto el edificio alzamora que el de petroperu.
2. En wikipedia dice que este edificio alzamora, fue el mas alto del peru hasta 1973, año que empezo la vida el edificio de petroperu, osea el petroperu es mas alto.
3. En el mismo wikipwedia, en sus datos muestran lo contrario(altura de alzamora, 85 m. 22 pisos y sotano. Altura de petro peru, 83 m. 22 pisos y 3 sotanos) :weird: entonces el alzamora siguio siendo mas alto, y fue destronado por la torre de lima.

rpd. En wikipedia ya indica que el edificio principal del Centro Cívico de Lima tiene 34 pisos y sus 122 metros de altura.(en sus datos 112m)


----------



## roberto_vp

Buena observación la del "Anglo Peruano", una foto desde otro ángulo:


----------



## skyperu34

Hola Indochine. Por desgracia, wikipedia no es una fuente considerable ni mucho menos confiable, ya que cualquier fulano, mengano o zutano puede subir información ahi, y ya hemos comprobado de sobra que mayormente suben datos de manera muy irresponsable incluso hasta oyendo por ahi un rumor, ... resultan oficializandolo, ...o también datos que estan totalmente errados. Wikipedia es lamentablemente cualquier cosa de página menos una fuente fidedigna (alimentada por aficionados lo cual es bueno o bienintencionado, pero como te digo, eso le resta credibilidad), incluso tu mismo destacas una contradicción mi estimado Indochine.


PD: Yo fui quien puso en esta página que el centro cívico tiene 122 metros y 34 pisos, haciendo un estimado de su altura hace algun tiempo con el forista pedro1011 en busca de determinar su altura mas exacta posible, y por lo que veo, han tomado mi dato no oficial y ahora parece estar oficializado en wikipedia. Otra prueba mas, claro, esta vez tomando datos de simples aficionados de este foro, jejeje...


----------



## Lima2020

gracias Danny, realmente admiro y agradezco tu chambita de hacer todos estos diagramas junto a Stonemax, relamente extraoridnario.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Indochine said:


> 3. En el mismo wikipwedia, en sus datos muestran lo contrario(altura de alzamora, 85 m. 22 pisos y sotano. Altura de petro peru, 83 m. 22 pisos y 3 sotanos) :weird: entonces el alzamora siguio siendo mas alto, y fue destronado por la torre de lima.


Lamento decirte Indochine, que fuí yo el que le puso las alturas al Sheraton, al edificio de Tacna y la Colmena, al Alzamora Valdez y al Petroperú.... sigo pensando que éste último tiene mas o menos 83 m pues hay una elevación por encima del piso 22. Yo puse en todos los casos "estimado", pero al igual que el dato de Sky, los consideraron como oficiales... quien queda mal, pues nosotros, voy a cerciorarme de que diga la palabra "estimado".



skyperu34 said:


> .
> Otra prueba mas, claro, esta vez tomando datos de simples aficionados de este foro, jejeje...


:shifty::shifty:



Indochine said:


> *HOTEL CRILLON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inaugurado en 1960, fue uno de los hoteles más bellos y lujosos de Lima. Colapsó cuando el centro de Lima entró en desgracia, a partir de mediados de los años 70. El edificio principal tiene 22 pisos, al final de los cuales se hallaba el célebre Sky Room, donde se realizaban lujosas fiestas.
> Ha sido comprado por un grupo norteamericano, que lo rehabilitará.


Por favor, alguien le podría tomar una foto a éste edificio, pero desde un ángulo en que se muestren todos sus pisos... y me explican dónde están los pisos 21 y 22, porque cuando he pasado por ahí sólo veo 20 (contando los de arriba).

...casi me olvido... ayer también agregaron:

*Boulevard San Antonio* / ciudad: Huancayo / 18 pisos / altura estimada: 57 m / status: proposed / ilustrador: RockdGarag
.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

Si hay forma de estimar (calcular) con un poco mas de sustento la altura total de los edificios, no debe ser solo apreciativo en lo posible, pero la obtencion de datos oficiales es en extremo dificil, en SkyscraperPage habemos muchos editores y no siempre coincidimos en criterios pero he comentado por messenger a Danny que podemos ajustar en cualquier momento los datos de los edificios que tenemos actualmente en la base de datos y diagrama de SSP (u otros que aun no aparezcan) pero para eso hay que aportar imagenes , calculos y datos que lo sustenten, hasta el momento efectivamente ni emporis ni wikipedia ni skyscraperpage poseemos del todo informacion oficial y necesariamente tenemos que operar con estimaciones, he sido hasta el momento algo acertado en mis estimaciones pero siempre estoy abierto a escuchar puntos de vista, por ello si consideran que algun valor este muy errado seria grato me compartieran su metodo de calculo y con gusto lo analizamos, un metodo simple es si alguien pudiera tener acceso a alguno de esos edificios en el area de escaleras y que midan la estatura de unos pocos escalones para ver cuanto miden en promedio y simplemente multiplicarlos por el numero de escalones de un piso tambien promedio y con ello mas o menos podemos calcular con un buen rango de precision un piso, tambien no olvidar que en SSP cuentan como pisos los niveles de acceso, mezzanines, pisos de estacionamiento, de servicios e incluso cuarto de motores y elevadores asi que no se sorprendan que haya discrepancias entre los 3 sites referidos. 

Con gusto ya sea directamente en los foros de SSP o a traves de Danny, corregimos y ampliamos lo que haya que hacer... saludos.


----------



## tacall

Ha quedado muy bien el de camino real !!


----------



## Lima2020

han cambiado la torre wiese, que a mi parecer estaba excelente, por una torre azul chillona, me parece que estaba mucho mejor el diagrama anterior, aparte el edificio no tiene lunas azules sino todo es negro con la torre plateada.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Buenos Días:
RockdGarag ha seguido colaborando con los edificios de provincias :banana2: lo cual me llena de alegría. Agregados ayer:

*Edificio BCP* / ciudad: Piura / 13 pisos / altura estimada: 50 m (hasta la antena: 60 m)
... es posible que éste edificio sea el más alto de provincias ya construido junto con el Húsares.

*La Breña* / ciudad: Huancayo / 13 pisos / altura estimada: 42 m (hasta la antena: 58 m)

...y en pendientes: *Edificio Magnus* / ciudad: Arequipa / 13 pisos / altura estimada: 40 m

...sobre la nueva Torre Wiese enviada por Piedraliza, ésta vez si me toca estar en desacuerdo, pues ésta versión tiene colores muy encendidos, lo contrario del anterior (muy pálido).
Yo no quiero hacer sentir mal a nadie, todos tenemos nuestras limitaciones como dibujantes y sé que lo hacemos lo mejor posible y también confío en que se dan cuenta de la calidad de los dibujos... nosotros no somos profesionales, pero poco a poco tenemos que aprender de nuestros errores 

Espero se tome con el mayor optimismo ésta crítica constructiva. Lo que yo más deseo no es figurar, sino ayudar a formar una lista peruana casi tan buena como la de otros países hermanos como México


----------



## pedro1011

Huy. Le doy la razón a Danny. El diagrama del Wiese no está bueno. El anterior estaba mucho mejor, pese a ser bastante pálido, difuso y sin vida. 
Sin ánimo de molestar a ninguno de los dibujantes, a todos los cuales aplaudo y agradezco por su trabajo, y a todos los cuales pido sigan adelante con el mismo, voy a hacer algunos comentarios acerca de ellos:

Danny me parece el mejor dibujante (aunque no sé si podría mejorarle el efecto de la curvatura a sus diagramas del ex Ministerio de Educación, Banco de Comercio y Torre Siglo XXI). La iglesia de Magdalena está impresionante y los edificios del Golf Millenium quedaron excelentes (pese a que son flaquitos, se aprecia muy bien los detalles).

Stonemax tiene buen ojo para los detalles, y ya aprendió a usar bien el degradé (gradualidad de tonos), que es básico para jugar con las luces y sombras y dar el efecto tridimensional). El edificio del BIF está excelente.

Rock de Garage no empezó muy bien, pero ha mejorado mucho. Su degradé está mucho mejor que al principio (si puedes, haz una nueva versión del Profuturo).

Piedraliza tiene buena disposición y aptitud, pero tiene que aprender la técnica del degradé. No puede haber colores sólidos en los diagramas, pues sino las imágenes se ven muy elementales, planas y poco realistas. Sigue adelante. Puedes hacerlo mejor.

Bueno, espero que los comentarios sean tomados de buena manera por todos ustedes, como provenientes de un observador imparcial, neófito en el asunto, y sin intenciones de competir o serruchar :lol:. Los hago con el único objeto de que el gran trabajo que están haciendo quede más bonito de lo que ya está.

He dicho.  Gracias.


----------



## skyperu34

Comparto tu opinión pedro. EN tan solo cuestión de algunas semanas, su producción ha mejorado considerablemente y todo apunta a seguir en ese buen camino, no dudo que seguiremos viendo mas y mejores diagramas producto de su talento y creatividad.

Saludos y muchos éxitos!


----------



## Piedraliza

dannyhighrise said:


> Buenos Días:
> RockdGarag ha seguido colaborando con los edificios de provincias :banana2: lo cual me llena de alegría. Agregados ayer:
> 
> *Edificio BCP* / ciudad: Piura / 13 pisos / altura estimada: 50 m (hasta la antena: 60 m)
> ... es posible que éste edificio sea el más alto de provincias ya construido junto con el Húsares.
> 
> *La Breña* / ciudad: Huancayo / 13 pisos / altura estimada: 42 m (hasta la antena: 58 m)
> 
> ...y en pendientes: *Edificio Magnus* / ciudad: Arequipa / 13 pisos / altura estimada: 40 m
> 
> ...*sobre la nueva Torre Wiese enviada por Piedraliza, ésta vez si me toca estar en desacuerdo, pues la anterior era más realista pues la torre no tiene esos colores chillones*.
> Yo no quiero hacer sentir mal a nadie, todos tenemos nuestras limitaciones como dibujantes y sé que lo hacemos lo mejor posible y también confío en que se dan cuenta de la calidad de los dibujos... si notamos que ya antes alguien lo hizo mejor, es una gran virtud el dar un paso al costado, yo por ejemplo, he intentado hacer edificios complicados de otros países para mejorar los existentes y he fracasado... porque mi nivel no es el de un profesional, pero poco a poco he aprendido de mis errores
> 
> Espero se tome con el mayor optimismo ésta crítica constructiva. Lo que yo más deseo no es figurar, sino ayudar a formar una lista peruana casi tan buena como la de otros países hermanos como México


Bueno la verdad nose que color es el edifici wiese, ya que no voy a Lima desde hace tiempo, en fotos aparenta ser como azul oscuro, en otras aparenta ser negro y haci. Ademas, nose si viste la torre wiese que hice anteriormente y que pusieron en la seccion de deleted, porque lo dibuje mal, pero no se si vistes los colores porque a mi me parece mas realista que los colores chillones que le puse al ultimo dibujo. Bueno espero respuesta para haci meterle los colores corespondiente, saludos desde Puerto Rico a toda gente de foro 


http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?deleted
el link para que chequen el primer dibujo que hice y me digan si le meto los colores del edificio al ya existente, bye


----------



## beatlemaniaco

claro muchachos. estoy de acuerdo con las palabras antes dichas, como ya dije antes hacen un gran trabajo del cual creo todos estamos muy orgullosos y de una u otra forma somos participes de este gran entusiasmo por ver crecer el SSP de Peru. 

sigan adelante y recuerden que las criticas son constructivas asi que no se sientan mal pq sin uds ... que hariamos???

saludos


----------



## stonemax

pedro1011 said:


> Stonemax tiene buen ojo para los detalles, y ya aprendió a usar bien el degradé (gradualidad de tonos), que es básico para jugar con las luces y sombras y dar el efecto tridimensional). El edificio del BIF está excelente.


gracias por tu comentario pedro, la verdad empeze de cero con pocas herramientas a la justas el paint, como tenia poco conociminiento en el photoshop tuve la obligacion de buscar hartos tutoriales (igual con el sketchup) porque tambien hago diseños 3d; bueno ps al hacer los diagramas me preocupo por los tonos, las luces y todo eso que hace que el diagrama se ves mas real. ; ademas cuando hago un diagrama no se por donde empezar, primero lo hago imaginariamente hasta lo hago soñando, creo que eso es mi secreto.^^

para piedraliza, yo se que tu puedes mejorar el wiesse, creo que a danny y a rock les di una pagina para hacer reflejos de cristales y demas de photoshop.
bueno aqui te la paso:

http://www.todo-photoshop.com/tutorial-photoshop/retoque/retoque_cristales_espejo_photoshop-5.html

1)bueno estoy haciendo el diagrama la catedral de trujillo (32m), asi que tengan un poco de paciencia, ah pueden ver mi modelo 3d de esta tambien ( esta no use photoshop, solo paint el año pasado), jeje :banana:

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=8db6764d6206eda6310b53138be171ba&prevstart=0 

2)tambien pienso hacer el angloperuano asi que ya esten atentos.


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Gracias a todos por la criticas y los cumplidos. Hacemos lo mejor q podemos. Ese edificio Wiese es una excepcion en el trabajo de piedraliza, pues el tiene unos dibujos exelentes como el Real Tres o CasaAndina. 

Tambien quiero informarles que ya hice otro angulo del edificio Profuturo, tenian razon, estaba muy simple. -_-
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=80730


----------



## Luis_Olayag

wow ke le paso a la torre wiese, bueno espero verla como antes pronto, y si ke me siguen sorprendiendo chicos, ke buenos diagramas.


----------



## Lima2020

Tampoco quiero criticar de mal a alguien, sino que simplemente no me gusta como ha quedado, por lo demás yo en verdad los felicito, poruqe me imagino el tiempo que invierten en estos diagramas, no cualquiera lo hace, por ello los felicito nuevamente.
Poco a poco uno mejora, nadie nace sabiendo algo y poco a poco se va puliendo aprendiendo, eso se ve claramente, han mejorado bastante y para haber empezado hace cuanto? menos de un mes? estan más que bien.
Hice una crítica constructiva, no quise generar controversias.


----------



## skyperu34

Aplaudo y saludo la inciativa de todos. Muy bien fayo con el aporte, es lo que se necesita ! Si bien tus datos son estimados, yo pienso que es lo mas cerca a la realidad. Debido a que es mas dificil sacar la altura de la caja de ascensores, yo ya me inclinaría por darle una altura total de 116 metros redondos hasta el mismo considerando la foto última de danny donde se ver dicha caja de ascensores como una elevación en un plano... (Altura estimada hasta último techo: 110m.)


----------



## pedro1011

Bueno, entonces sigamos aquí. 

Fayo: felicitaciones por tu averiguación. Tengo una consulta. 
En los datos mencionas que cada piso del Sheraton tiene 3.2 metros. ¿Entonces por qué consideras 3.3 metros para los pisos de la Torre cuando, a simple vista, parece que ambos edificios tienen la misma altura por piso?


----------



## skyperu34

Contando los pisos desde la línea divisoria imaginaria trazada desde lo mas alto de los 77 m del sheraton hacia abajo. Lo que da hacia la calle, dividido entre el Numero de pisos contados, da la altura por piso (77m / num pisos)... Espero hacerme entender, ojalá...


----------



## 848234

Danny:
entiendo bien eso de los 109 metros del westin Libertador.
Pero confunde a muchos, foristas de otros paises
piensan que el westin tiene solo una altura de 109 metros.
en mi opinión ese dato está demás por que confunde al publico.
Por ejemplo en caso la torre Isidora 3000 de Santiago le ponen 118 metros de altura con todo y su vidrio , en el diagrama de skyscraperpage , y no ponen la altura real sin su cortina de vidrio ni su techo de ascensor, para no confundir al publico .
bueno otra sugerencia es que , el hotel Sheraton es más alto
que el banco de comercio???????????
hno:hno:hno:
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=800


----------



## pedro1011

Te entendí bien, Sky. Pero mira, la línea imaginaria que yo proyecto pasa a la altura del techo del piso 23 de la Torre, dejando 10 hacia arriba. En ese caso, la altura de ésta, sin incluir caja de ascensores, podría pasar los 110 metros. Considerando las cajas de ascensores, podría andar por los 116.










Si embargo, hay que decir que lo de la línea depende, también, de cuál plano está más adelante y cuál más atrás. 

De lo que ya no queda duda es de que la Torre es el edificio más alto. :cheers: Por eso, merece un buen brochazo.


----------



## skyperu34

Asi es, totalmente de acuerdo contigo Pedro... No olvidemos que estamos bajo mediciones estimadas, no son milimétricamente exactas pero tampoco vagas o especulativas...


----------



## dannyhighrise

ramius said:


> Danny:
> entiendo bien eso de los 109 metros del westin Libertador.
> Pero confunde a muchos, foristas de otros paises
> piensan que el westin tiene solo una altura de 109 metros.
> en mi opinión ese dato está demás por que confunde al publico.
> Por ejemplo en caso la torre Isidora 3000 de Santiago le ponen 118 metros de altura con todo y su vidrio , en el diagrama de skyscraperpage , y no ponen la altura real sin su cortina de vidrio ni su techo de ascensor, para no confundir al publico .
> bueno otra sugerencia es que , el hotel Sheraton es más alto
> que el banco de comercio???????????
> hno:hno:hno:
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=800


Ese dato "demás" (que por cierto es oficial) lo tienen muy pocos edificios en la base de datos y creo que es interesante que por lo menos un edificio peruano tenga esas dos alturas. No creo que confunda, pues lo primero que hace la gente cuando entra por primera vez es consultar la diferencia entre el "roof", "spire" y "antenna"... Si le pones ordenar por altura oficial (official height) se toma el dato del spire (que como dijo Sky es un concepto algo impreciso)

*Updates!!*  Me aceptaron los dos hoy en la noche:

*Catedral de Lima* / altura estimada: 45 metros 










...un nuevo *Centro Cívico*... se ha estimado 109 m hasta la caja de ascensores y 126 m hasta la antena (temporalmente) y ustedes dirán por qué tan delgado, pues si el techo llega a 102 m entonces el ancho visto desde el norte (como en el dibujo) o el sur sería de 30 m (desde el este y oeste es unos metros más ancho)










PD.: Tenemos 101 dibujos


----------



## fayo

*si*

ok

la altura de cada piso de eje a eje en el centro civico es mayor a la del sheraton.
pero:

primer piso 5 m
caja asensor 7 m

32*3.27 = 104 + 7 + 5 =116 m

anterior 114.20 ahora *116 m *

varia un poquito.................cual sera?


----------



## skyperu34

Los 116 metros que hemos estimado son mas precisos a mi criterio. El nuevo diagrama debe constar de 110 metros altura techo, 116 o 117 metros altura caja de ascensores. La antena llegará a unos 135 o 140 metros...

Espero que se encuentren sus medidas oficiales...


----------



## dannyhighrise

fayo said:


> primer piso 5 m
> caja asensor 7 m
> 
> 32*3.27 = 104 + 7 + 5 =116 m


Haber un momento, eso quiere decir que el primer piso es sólo un piso grande y no dos, entonces no tiene 34 pisos sino 33 ?? O tal vez el piso 34 es esa estructura improvisada que se vé desde el norte... ya vendría a ser parte de la altura de la caja de ascensores.


----------



## 848234

por q no le


----------



## 848234

por q no le ponen la altura spire del centro civico?
en el diagrama de skyscraperpage?
creo que el ascensor le da una altura aproximada de 110 metros


----------



## pedro1011

dannyhighrise said:


> Haber un momento, eso quiere decir que el primer piso es sólo un piso grande y no dos, entonces no tiene 34 pisos sino 33 ?? O tal vez el piso 34 es esa estructura improvisada que se vé desde el norte... ya vendría a ser parte de la altura de la caja de ascensores.


Danny: el primer nivel en realidad tiene dos pisos. Con eso, el edificio tiene 33 pisos sobre el nivel de la vereda.
Aparte, bajando las escaleras, y ubicándose en el patio del centro cívico (que es deprimido), se puede ver que tiene un piso más (el número 34).

De acuerdo a nuestros parámetros, sólo deberíamos contarle 33 pisos, porque el 34 sería "subterráneo" (aunque es un piso subterráneo por el que se puede entrar tocando la puerta lateral :lol.


----------



## skyperu34

No pueden ser 33 pisos, porque su punto de origen hacia arriba es a partir de la plaza interior que está un metro abajo aprox. Y no es subterráneo porque no está bajo el nivel del espacio principal exterior concebido. El nivel de vereda no siempre puede ser válido por cuanto pueden darse pendientes fuertemente pronunciadas. Si no hubiera plaza interna y solo fuera edificio, entonces ante tal situación recurriremos a la parte mas baja de la pendiente de la calle...

LA antena no cuenta como spire porque no es parte de la estructura del edificio, es decir de su diseño...

Spire es una cosa, antena es otra...


----------



## pedro1011

Has dado el criterio técnico para el conteo de pisos, Sky. Así es, considerando desde la plaza interior, el edificio tiene 34 pisos. 
En cambio, contando desde la vereda, tiene 33.
Claro, a eso hay que agregar la altura de las cajas de ascensores.


----------



## beatlemaniaco

muchachos nos estamos centrando en un solo edificio. que paso con los otros que faltan???


----------



## fayo

yo conte 33 desde el nivel de calle, por que el edificio tambien tiene sotano.


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Medida anticrisis (para cumplir la meta)*

^^ Fin del debate del centro cívico 

Amigos, en vista de la "paralización" de dibujos (no estamos en huelga :colgate: sólo que ya saben pex, época de examenes), he mandado los datos de nueve edificios más (y otros nueve que los mando mañana), para poder llegar a la meta de 150 dibujos a fin de año.
Por mi parte, ya tengo listos el edificio Mac Gregor de la Católica, el hotel Crillón y el puente Carrión, me falta terminar el hospital Rebagliati...

A retomar labores muchachos  

PD: No se olviden de los edificios que ya están en la base de datos, como el Swissotel, el CastelMare, etc.


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Yo habia pensado en el McGregor, pero no tenia tiempo para mandar la solicitud.. q chvre q te hayas dado un tiempo Danny,... el viernes estare retomando mis dibujos.
SAludos


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Updates* del 16 de diciembre 

*Edificio Mc Gregor (PUCP)* / altura estimada: 49 m / pisos: 13 










*Hotel Crillón* / altura estimada: 72 m / pisos: 21 










:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Piedraliza

Bueno ya aprobaron el residencial la mar y la catedral de chiclayo. Bueno espero aportar con otros dibujos. Por otro lado, bienvenidos de vuelta stonemax y rockdgarage porque sin ustedes seria dificil llegar a los 150 diagramas. Nos vemos , bye


----------



## Piedraliza

Bueno, acabo de hacer la catedral de chimbote , aver si alguno de mis companeros manda la peticion para mandarlo , gracias, bye


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Bien ahí muchachos, hemos retomado el ritmo de incluir 4 dibujos por día.

*Updates edificios residenciales*  del 18/12/08 :

*Edificio Líder* / 21 pisos / 65 m / Dannyhighrise









*Edificio Altamira II* / 21 pisos / 64 m / Dannyhighrise
*Edificio Altamira I* / 21 pisos / 63 m / Dannyhighrise
















*Condominio San Felipe* / 20 pisos / 60 m / Dannyhighrise









- Próximos dibujos de Dannyhighrise (para el sábado): edificios Juan de Aliaga y Del Prado Club House
- Próximos dibujos de RockdGarag: condominios Parque Miraflores I y II

- Próximas inclusiones en la base de datos: Edificio de la URP, Banco de la Nación, Cuartel General del Ejército, Complejo Paseo Prado I y II (no se olviden del Swisshotel y CastelMare, nadie les hace caso).

Atte. la gerencia :lol:

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## stonemax

excelentes diagramas danny, por mi parte estoy haciendo la dirincri, mas tarde lo subire; bueno pues me conformare con hacer el swisshotel y el castel mare pero necesito una imagen de este ultimo, para sacarme las dudas, creo que es de color verde, aver si alguien me aclara esto.


----------



## Primo

Han hecho un trabajo admirable, espero que sigan así.

PD: Muchas gracias por los edificios que ingresaron al diagrama de Chile, quedaron fenomenales. 

_Marciano...._


----------



## pedro1011

Estimados diagramadores: yo creo que ustedes están haciendo trampa, poniendo fotos y haciéndoles unos cuantos retoques, para que parezcan diagramas.

Es que están buenísimos! :banana: kay:


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Muchas gracias Pedro, pero no lo repitas ni de broma, eso de redimensionar las imágenes y hacerle retoques es una falta gravísima al código de ética de SSP, incluso sé de algunos ilustradores que han sido amonestados pues el comité de aprobación descubrió dichas faltas... Últimamente me estoy volviendo muy detallista, cuando no me gusta como queda después de redimensionar el dibujo original le hago retoques y retoques antes de presentarlo.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Primo said:


> Han hecho un trabajo admirable, espero que sigan así.
> 
> PD: Muchas gracias por los edificios que ingresaron al diagrama de Chile, quedaron fenomenales.
> 
> _Marciano...._


^^ Hey hola Marciano, hace tiempo que no vemos nuevos aportes tuyos, son excelentes, la verdad que Chile necesita un empujoncito, tienen edificios con diseños interesantes, he visto su ranking con alturas estimadas muy exactas y de verdad ojalá se animen a seguir dibujando 

PD.: El que hizo los ultimos tres dibujos chilenos es Raptor, un ilustrador europeo (pero en un futuro podría colaborar  con gusto)


----------



## stonemax

update 19 diciembre: :banana:
*dirincri / 14 pisos / 65m / Stonemax








ahora estoy haciendo el Swisshotel y el CastelMare; nos faltan 35 diagramas para 150 que es la meta de fin de año.


----------



## pedro1011

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Muchas gracias Pedro, pero no lo repitas ni de broma, eso de redimensionar las imágenes y hacerle retoques es una falta gravísima al código de ética de SSP, incluso sé de algunos ilustradores que han sido amonestados pues el comité de aprobación descubrió dichas faltas... Últimamente me estoy volviendo muy detallista, cuando no me gusta como queda después de redimensionar el dibujo original le hago retoques y retoques antes de presentarlo.


Jeje. Claro que es una simple broma. Lo que pasa es que ustedes ya se han vuelto unos artistas consumados. En poquísimo tiempo. :cheers:


----------



## Piedraliza

Bueno acabo de hacer el Banco de la nacion, espero que salga hoy en la noche, cuando aprueban los dibujos, es decir como a las 11:30 pm. Nos vemos gente , bye
saludos desde Puerto rico

Bueno Hola otra vez, bueno aproveche que no estaba mi esposa y hice el hotel sol de oro de 12 pisos. Bueno nos vemos mas tarde, bye

Hola otra vez, bueno ya que nadies a anunciado de dibujar la torre central ricardo palma, bueno me comprometo a dibujarla mas tarde en la noche tan pronto llegue del cine, bye
Saben donde esta Rockdgarage? Lo necesitamos sino como llegaremos a la meta, bye


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Presente!!!! jejeje XD
Luego de una larga auscencia, esta mañana envie 3 nuevos dibujos para seguir con el ritmo hasta fin de año. Se pueden ver en el siguiente link http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?drawingspending y resivo criticas.
Saludos


----------



## stonemax

estos son los diagramas que hize ayer:

*swisshotel / 56m / 18p / Stonemax









*castel mare II / 56m / 19p / Stonemax









para piedraliza tambien vi tus diagramas de la sunad ( le falta su caja de ascensores y es mas rojo, ojala lo corrigas), banco de la nacion y el sol de oro apart estan ok.









para rock: en tu diagrama del condominio parque de miraflores I y II les falto la caja de ascensores, asi que tomate tu tiempo para agregarlo.









creo que todos los edificios residenciales hay que agregarle por lo menos 2m de la caja de ascensores en los diagramas.


----------



## 848234

dannyhighirise que esperan en ponerle cuanto es la altura spire del centro civico?
que es de aproximadamente 110 metros
:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:
si yo supiera como hacer ya lo hubiera completado el dato
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=800


----------



## Piedraliza

Gracias por la foto stonemax, ya la dibuje , aunque la caja nose ve tan clara pero bueno hice lo que pude, ya mande el dibujo ojala lo aprueben. Por otro lado ya aprobaron la torre central ricardo palma. Aver si rockdgarage me puede manadr la solicitud de la catedral de chimbote ya que me costo mucho trabajo, solo 4 horas jejeje estoy pensando en dibujar la iglesia maria auxiliadora que tiene una altura de 51 metros, cualquier cos les aviso bye hasta pronto


----------



## dannyhighrise

RoCk_D_GarAgE said:


> Presente!!!! jejeje XD
> Luego de una larga auscencia, esta mañana envie 3 nuevos dibujos para seguir con el ritmo hasta fin de año. Se pueden ver en el siguiente link http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?drawingspending y resivo criticas.
> Saludos


^^ Rock que gusto tenerte de regreso, pero ya había anunciado que haría el edificio Juan de Aliaga, osea no hay problema, sólo que no aparecerá como primario... uhmm además en la azotea hay un piso secreto y un tanque de agua...

Porfa, corrige tus Parques Miraflores que están chéveres , la altura del primer edificio hasta el piso 19 debe ser de 51.5 metros + 2.5 del piso 20 (terraza techada al centro) y 4 metros más para el tanque de agua. Para el otro edificio igual, hasta el piso 20 debe ser 54.5 metros + 2.5 del piso 21 (terraza) y 4 más para el tanque de agua. Miraflorino actualizó su thread con nuevas fotos: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565274&page=3 
Habría que quitarle unos 6 metros de ancho, y sólo mejorar un poquito el efecto de que la torre tiene una parte trasera que sobresale kay:

Para Piedraliza: Me encantó tu edificio de la Richi :banana:
y Stonemax: Me encantó tu Swisshotel :banana:

Disculpen el retraso (estuve sin internet el domingo). Acabo de enviar el edificio residencial Torre Adar, para los que no saben cuál es éste edificio, fácil, está en la cuadra 10 de Camino Real casi en la esquina con Pezet (al frente del Esquilache)... 22 pisos, 64 metros...


----------



## dannyhighrise

ramius said:


> dannyhighirise que esperan en ponerle cuanto es la altura spire del centro civico?
> que es de aproximadamente 110 metros
> :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:
> si yo supiera como hacer ya lo hubiera completado el dato
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=800


^^ Lamentablemente es un dato estimado mi estimado  si fuera oficial ya aparecería en la lista, sólo se ha conservado el dato del roof en vista de que no hay fuentes oficiales (como del plano de construcción) que indiquen mayor altura...


----------



## 100%imperial

q tal amigos.. nose si puedan hacer esta... es la compañia de Jesus del Cusco, es mas grande que la catedral





























de ante mano gracias

saludos


----------



## skyperu34

Observando la foto, la Compañia de Jesús está en unos 40 metros hasta sus cruces. Si hubiera algun dato oficial o confiable como de un plano de alguna biblioteca que algun buen forista cusqueño consiga, sería de maravilla...


----------



## 848234

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Lamentablemente es un dato estimado mi estimado  si fuera oficial ya aparecería en la lista, sólo se ha conservado el dato del roof en vista de que no hay fuentes oficiales (como del plano de construcción) que indiquen mayor altura...


entonces por que al edificio Capital le ponen 98 metros de altura?
si solo es un calculo , ya que parece mucho menor
no parece que supera los 95 metros


----------



## dra.naths

dannyhighrise said:


> Para Piedraliza: Me encantó tu edificio de la Richi :banana:


Gracias! ya lo vi! esta super! .. aunque parece una foto chikita jiji.. pero que chevere que ya este la Torre Central en el SSP :cheers:


----------



## dannyhighrise

ramius said:


> entonces por que al edificio Capital le ponen 98 metros de altura?
> si solo es un calculo , ya que parece mucho menor
> no parece que supera los 95 metros


^^ Muy buena observación Ramius, en este momento pido que hagan la corrección.


----------



## Piedraliza

Bueno ya tengo hecho la catedral de chimbote y lglesia maria auxiliadora de 51 metros, tengo entendido. Bueno espero ver mas peticiones de otros edificios para dibujarlos y haci llegar a los 150 diagramas, bye


----------



## stonemax

updates 23 diciembre:
* Edificio Juan de Aliaga / Dannyhighrise
* Residencial Del Prado Club House / Dannyhighrise
* Edificio Pardo II / Dannyhighrise
* Condominio Parque Miraflores II / RocKDGaRaGe (corregido)
* Condominio Parque Miraflores I / RocKDGaRaGe (corregido)
* Club House Castilla / Dannyhighrise

buena noticia: wow!! lima ya tiene mas de 100 diagramas en SSP :banana:
falta poco para la meta que es 150 diagramas :cheers:

bueno, Danny envio un lote de edificios, la cual ya tengo hechos 4 de ellos:
* edificio sunat
* edificio tacna 500 (torres gemelas)
* edificio rosalia c. de la piedra
* edificio tacna 225

pd: danny avisar al editor para que el condominio parque miraflores I este como highrise y no como unknown


----------



## Exrexnotex

Muy buena la iniciativa, aun mas los diagramas. Arduo trabajo , eh. kay:


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Así es Stonemax, hay *128* dibujos hasta el momento. Ya envié las solicitudes que mencionas, más la catedral de Chimbote (con 43 metros como se mencionó antes). Para nuestros lectores, el edificio Rosalía C. de la Piedra es el de 18 pisos en la avenida Tacna que está cerca a las Nazarenas por el cruce con Huancavelica.

Esperamos sus updates navideños :colgate: 

Por si acaso les muestro las alturas que se manejaron para los últimos dibujos:

*Edificio Juan de Aliaga / 21 pisos / 61 m (2.5 m de tanque de agua, aunque no encontré una buena foto de la azotea)









* Residencial Del Prado Club House / 20 pisos / 60 m (4.5 m de tanque de agua)









* Edificio Pardo II / 22 pisos / 64 m (3.5 m de tanque de agua)










* Club House Castilla / 21 pisos / 59 m (el render no muestra nada en la azotea)









Voy a dibujar el Concepto Atlantis y ya retomo el 26.

De los que faltan agregar, les pediría que aún no dibujen el edificio Alondra porque ni siquiera yo tengo la certeza de que exista, nunca he visto una foto de éste edificio a pesar de que aparece como construido en el 2001. La dirección que aparece en SSP es Av. Angamos 1548 (en Angamos Oeste no hay ninguno de 18 pisos, aunque no he revisado en Angamos Este por Surquillo)

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## beatlemaniaco

muchachos haganse el pentagonito y la positiva:banana:


----------



## Malibú@..

sii..lapositiva merece su diagrama...¡¡¡


----------



## Martin H Unzon

dannyhighrise said:


> De los que faltan agregar, les pediría que aún no dibujen el edificio Alondra porque ni siquiera yo tengo la certeza de que exista, nunca he visto una foto de éste edificio a pesar de que aparece como construido en el 2001. La dirección que aparece en SSP es Av. Angamos 1548 (en Angamos Oeste no hay ninguno de 18 pisos, aunque no he revisado en Angamos Este por Surquillo)


Seguramente el editor que lo incluyo lo copio tal cual de emporis por desgracia no hay registro de que editor lo incorporo en SSP como para preguntarle mas datos, lo unico que al parecer existe es un render publicado en emporis...


----------



## pedro1011

Muy bien! A ese paso, Lima estará pronto entre las 20 ciudades con más diagramas. :banana: La última que figura allí es San Petersburgo, con 154.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Buenos Días 

Desde ya anuncio que estoy dibujando el condominio Parque San Felipe, para que no haya mal entendidos.

Los edificios que ya están por presentarse son: Edificio Sunat (de la Av. Wilson) y Tacna 225 por Stonemax, Edificio Pardo (de 13 pisos en la cuadra 9 de Pardo) por RockdGarage, Condominio San Felipe por Dannyhighrise. Esperamos la Catedral de Nuestra Señora del Carmen y San Pedro Apóstol (Catedral de Chimbote) por Piedraliza.

Ahora el listado de edificios que quedan en la lista: 
- Fundación 
- Maria Angola Hotel & Casino
- Golden Tulip Libertador Lima Hotel 
- Invertur Suites & Hotel 5
(el edificio Alondra queda en stand by hasta conseguir pruebas de su existencia)

Los cuatro edificios son de 12 pisos. Me tomo la libertad de escoger el edificio Fundación.

Para el día domingo se enviará el último pedido de éste año, se avisará con anticipación kay:

Cordialmente 

Dannyhighrise :banana2:

Me olvidaba!! :wallbash: Los updates "navideños" del día de ayer fueron:

* Edificio Pardo 930 / 21 pisos / 62 metros / residential / RockdGarage

* Tacna 500 (las torres siamesas abandonadas) / 19 pisos / 59 metros / unused / Stonemax 

* Edificio de la Beneficencia Pública de Arequipa / 13 pisos / 43 metros / office / Stonemax 

* Edificio Rosalía C. de la Piedra / 18 pisos / 56 metros / residential / Stonemax 

...o vean toda la lista en: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=40251928

:cheers:


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Hola a todos, espero q hayan pasado una exelente navidad!!!!
Solo para evitar malentendidos de aqui en adelante anunciare publicamente los edificios q planeo dibujar en el resto del año: El Edificio Nacional (SanIsidro), El Dorado, La Positiva, Edificio Pardo de 13 pisos y Un edificio en la cuadra 7 de Rivera Navarrete de nombre desconocido.
PS. Pedro, no me habia fijado en eso q dics sobre el top 20... ya me emocionaste XD 
Saludos


----------



## Piedraliza

Bueno a mi me tocara hacer el edificio tacna 225, por otro lado Gracias danny por mandar la peticion de la catedral de chimote, ojala llegemos a los 150 diagramas o hasta seria mucho mejor que sobrepasemos la meta, nos vemos people.bye


----------



## pedro1011

RoCk_D_GarAgE said:


> Pedro, no me habia fijado en eso q dics sobre el top 20... ya me emocionaste XD
> Saludos


Sería un premio a su gran trabajo. :cheers:


----------



## dannyhighrise

Piedraliza said:


> Bueno a mi me tocara hacer el edificio tacna 225, por otro lado Gracias danny por mandar la peticion de la catedral de chimote, ojala llegemos a los 150 diagramas o hasta seria mucho mejor que sobrepasemos la meta, nos vemos people.bye


El edificio Tacna 225 también lo hizo Stonemax, al final aceptaron el suyo, pero los dos estaban igual de bien. 

Ya estoy por subir la última petición de éste año, hasta ahora serán 10 las nuevas inclusiones en la lista.

Tengo que decirle hasta pronto a la producción de diagramas por un tiempo indefinido, pues éste verano estaré más ocupado que cuando estaba en plenas clases, principalmente porque ya tengo mi primera chamba (en ésta coyuntura economica no se puede desperdiciar ninguna oportunidad) 
De ahí en adelante RockdGarage se encargará de subir las peticiones kay:

Espero que sigan con ésta ardua labor, ya sin la presión de llegar a una meta. Ustedes son las cabezas de éste proyecto, aquí nunca hubo un director, todos somos un equipo. kay:

Ahora vamos a los Updates!!  Ayer se incluyeron:

* Tacna 225 / 16 pisos / 48 metros / residential / Stonemax

* Sunat / 17 pisos / 58 metros / office / Stonemax

* Edificio Buena Vista II / 21 pisos / 59 metros / residential / proposed / RockdGarag

* Concepto Atlantis / 20 pisos / 56 metros / residential / proposed / Dannyhighrise









* Catedral de Chimbote / 43 metros / religious (church) / Piedraliza

Saludos :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Piedraliza

^^ No me habia dado cuenta que estaba en los planes de, stonemax, de dibujar el edificio tacna 225, bueno el mio lo eliminaron porque hice mal el cropping. Por otro lado , bueno anuncio que voy a dibujar el pentagonito. Bye


----------



## beatlemaniaco

quien se anima a hacer el centro empresarial LA QUIMERA de arequipa, se ve espectacular los 4 edificios:banana:


----------



## Piedraliza

Bueno ya hice el pentagonito, solo faltaria que mande la peticion. Bueno, me tome el tiempo he hice el hotel maria angola, bueno bye


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

Feliz Año nuevo ante todo, comunidad Incascrapers
Este es una actualizacion de fin de año:
- Terminal I del Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chavez / Callao
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=82121 por Dannyhighrise
- Torre Central del Cuartel General del Ejercito / Lima
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=82120 por Dannyhighrise
- Centro Empresarial Arequipa / Arequipa
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=82119 por RockDGarage
- Edificio Nacional / Lima 
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=82124 por RockDGarage
- Escuela de Postgrado de la Universidad de Lima
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=82123 por Dannyhighrise

Con esto completamos 148 dibujos :cheers:

En el balance anual (en realidad como 2 meses) hemos subido de 10 dibujos a los 148 ya mensionados, de 33 estructuras en la base de datos a 151, de la unica ciudad de Lima a 9 ciudades con diagrama y 15 en la base de datos, ademas hicimos q Lima pasara del puesto 15 en el ranking sudamericano al 5to. :banana2:
Gracias a todo el equipo de SSPPeru (Dannyhighrise, Stonemax, Piedraliza y quien escribe) por el trabajo realizado y a al foro de SSC q nos unio e hizo esto posible. kay:


----------



## skyperu34

Felicidades ! Nuevamente gracias por su esfuerzo y por deleitarnos con tan buenos trabajos. Feliz 2009 !


----------



## skyperu34

Tampoco hay límite en altura. La idea es que al menos se pueda apreciar asi tengan 20 o 30 metros. Aqui entre nos, internamente podemos fijarnos una parámetro mínimo de altura siempre que se vea nítido, podría ser 30 metros o 10 pisos. Es solo una vaga idea...


----------



## AQPCITY

y los edificios de gran volumen o area de construccion tambien pueden entar en este chart? tengo varios hospitales y ministerios en mente.


----------



## Piedraliza

Estaba pensando en q seria bueno que mandaran las peticiones del Palacio de justica ,que a mi parecer medira 35 metros de altura, la embajada de los U.S.A q es bastante grande, el museo de la nacion que tambien es enorme, el puente carrion de hancayo que tiene una altura 80 metros y la iglesia el faro del callao que mide 65 metros.

Nota: seria importante que los forista tambien aportaran informacion para que haci o se paralize el incremento de dibujos para peru, gracias.
Nos vemos

ahhhh me olvidaba, ya dibuje el monumental de la U y ya aparece en la lista de peru en SSP


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Mi PC murio*

^^ Asi es, te quedo super chevere kay: todos los hinchas de la U estan aun mas contentos jeje.
¡Una iglesia del Callao! Me parece que tiene buena altura, nuestro amigo Stonemax y RockdGarag viven por ahi (creo) a lo mejor alguno se anima a dibujarla kay:
Lamentablemente ahora no es solo mi trabajo el que me impide seguir con los dibujos, ahora tambien mi compu acaba de "estirar la pata" :colgate: estoy que les escribo desde una cabina, asi que hasta nuevo aviso nuestro compañero Rodrigo (RockdGarag) se encargara de las peticiones. 

Saludos, sigan asi!! :banana:


----------



## Tyrone

^^Denle una miradita también a los edificios de Ancón :banana: ... muchos de ellos tienen más de 10 pisos.

Tampoco se olviden del edificio Sesquicentenario de La Oroya, que si no me equivoco tiene 12 pisos


----------



## beatlemaniaco

^^muy buena foto. entonces para junin ya hay 2 edificio mas. la universidad del centro para Hancayo y el Sesquicentenario de La Oroya. por favor muchachos haganlos


----------



## RoCk_D_GarAgE

El sesquicentenario es residencial no?.... ademas de ese y de la universidad del centro de HUancayo... hay mas peticiones? mas ideas?.
Hay algunos proyectos en trujillo q tambien voy agregar, pero quisiera saber cuales ya se estan contruyendo y cuando se acaban. Gracias por la ayuda kay:


----------



## tacall

q pena por q murio tu computadora....

Haber si se animan a hacer mas estadios


----------



## Martin H Unzon

No olviden poner las peticiones en ... http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=52225
Recuerden que es importante indicar en que ciudad, que nombre tiene el edificio y/o direccion exacta y una foto, asi como el uso que se le da. 
Solo edificios de mas de 40m a menos que sean elementos especialmente significativos de una ciudad.


----------



## Piedraliza

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Asi es, te quedo super chevere kay: todos los hinchas de la U estan aun mas contentos jeje.
> ¡Una iglesia del Callao! Me parece que tiene buena altura, nuestro amigo Stonemax y RockdGarag viven por ahi (creo) a lo mejor alguno se anima a dibujarla kay:
> Lamentablemente ahora no es solo mi trabajo el que me impide seguir con los dibujos, ahora tambien mi compu acaba de "estirar la pata" :colgate: estoy que les escribo desde una cabina, asi que hasta nuevo aviso nuestro compañero Rodrigo (RockdGarag) se encargara de las peticiones.
> 
> Saludos, sigan asi!! :banana:


Gracias Danny 
Que mala suerte con respecto a tu pc ya que estaba pensando si podias dibujar este edificio que para mi parecer es interesante, tu sabes salir un poco de los edificios recidenciales, que son como que comunes, bueno no todos.
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/4694897.jpg

Voy a tomarme el tiempo aver si mando la peticion del monumento de la batalla de ayacucho que mide 44 metros y con la base me imagino que medira 46 metros, creo bueno nos vemos bye

Ah! este es el edificio RPP que estab hablando, con la torre que tiene en la cima medira sus 78 metros, ojo creo, ya que en la foto esta, creo, el edificio de petroperu
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2215/2114722423_2670f36abc.jpg

Esta es la iglesia que estaba hablando, vi por alli que stonemax la habia dibujado el ano pasado. Me imagino que mide 65 metros Con la punta esa, bye

http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/3528/sk19ec1.png


----------



## beatlemaniaco

que pasa??? ya no hay actualizaciones


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Claro que sí :yes:!!! Y no vamos a parar hasta llegar al top 5 de las ciudades con mas dibujos kay: 
Éstos dibujos no han sido anunciados, algunos son de anteayer:

* *Tacna 535* / 14 pisos / 50 metros / Stonemax
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=82346

* *Edificio Capeco* / 16 pisos / 55 metros / Stonemax
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=82347

* *28 de Julio 715* / 13 pisos / 48 metros / Stonemax
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=82348

* *Camara de Comercio del Callao* / 13 pisos / 42 metros / Stonemax
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=82350

* *Arco de la Amistad* (del parque de la Amistad en Surco) / 29 metros / Piedraliza
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=82363

* *Reloj Parque Universitario* / 30 metros / Piedraliza
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=82364

Se agradece la creatividad de dibujar monumentos kay: tambien falta que aprueben el Monumento a la Batalla de Ayacucho http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?drawingspending , tal vez LMich (el que aprueba los dibujos) quiere que sea un poco más oscuro para que se note mejor.

:cheers: :cheers: 
PD.: Mañana preparo mi regreso...


----------



## beatlemaniaco

bien danny, te hiciste esperar:cheers:. tb seria bueno que te animaras a realizar los 2 edificios de la region junin que mencione anteriormente. aca en lima falta la positiva, el museo de la nacion, el edificio del pilar en miraflores, etc.

graciasssssssssssss.


----------



## juanchristian

Ya han hecho el edificio de KPMG?


----------



## stonemax

juanchristian said:


> Ya han hecho el edificio de KPMG?


http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=81249
done!! :lol:

bueno como dijo danny hace 2 dias fueron aceptados mis 4 diagramas, para el fin de semana estaran listos por los menos 5 o 6 diagramas mios y la mayoria estan en el centro de lima (los 2 bloques de grau con abancay, 1 que esta al frente donde venden repuestos, 2 que estan por abancay, y otros mas escondidos por ahi), bueno ahora la meta es llegar al top 5 minimo.:banana:


----------



## Piedraliza

Si van a mandar la peticion del completo paseo prado de san isidro, 2 edificios, uno de 17 pisos y el otro de 19, aca hay una foto donde se puede ver las dos cajas que sobresalen de ambos edificio. Bueno les calcule 7 metros y medio a cada uno. http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y154/touristLima/Dscn1071.jpg

Nota; los edificios se encuentran a la derecha, digamos que son como que gemelos, bye


----------



## Tyrone

RoCk_D_GarAgE said:


> El sesquicentenario es residencial no?.... ademas de ese y de la universidad del centro de HUancayo... hay mas peticiones? mas ideas?.
> Hay algunos proyectos en trujillo q tambien voy agregar, pero quisiera saber cuales ya se estan contruyendo y cuando se acaban. Gracias por la ayuda kay:


El sesquicentenario es residencial, es para los trabajadores de la refinería, y queda en la carretera central


----------



## Piedraliza

Bueno Danny ya mande la peticion del puente carrion, ya sale en lista solo faltaria q mandes el diagrama, lo digo porque hace unas semanas atras,creo, me dijistes que lo tenias, sino es haci aver si alguno de mis companeros se anima a dibujarla. 

Otra cosa quien me puede decir cuanto mide el estadio de chimbote, en altura, porque en lo personal le calcule como 22 metros, alguien que me de su estimado para ver si estoy en lo correcto y haci mandar la peticion del estadio, ok bye nos vemos.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Sobre el Puente Carrión, yo había conversado ese dato de 80 metros con el editor Martin, pues como en la pagina web no especificaba si la altura que señalan es desde el fondo del acantilado o la altura real de la estructura, entonces decidimos no incluirlo... pero ya que lo aceptaron en el thread internacional entonces procederé a enviar el respectivo dibujo 
Que bueno Piedraliza, somos mentes gemelas  justo pensaba dibujar los edificios del complejo Paseo Prado, se agradece tu aporte kay: 

Bueno, hoy a sido mi regreso oficial al foro :banana: (con una nueva compu) a si que pondré manos a la obra mañana, hoy ya no tengo tiempo pues he tenido que instalar todos los programas que usaba en la antigua PC...

Por si acaso RockdGarage (se supone) tiene el dibujo de La Positiva. Yo voy a cogerme el edificio de la universidad de Huancayo kay: además de completar los edificios residenciales de Magdalena y Jesus María.

:cheers: :cheers: Saludos a todos.


----------



## beatlemaniaco

el sesquicentenario de la oroya?????


----------



## Luis_Olayag

juanchristian said:


> Falta el edificio Altavista


lo mismo estoy diciendo...


----------



## dannyhighrise

juanchristian said:


> Falta el edificio Altavista





Luis_Olayag said:


> lo mismo estoy diciendo...


^^ Paciencia amigos, ya lo estoy haciendo  Tambien el edificio de la Positiva (por fin )


----------



## [email protected]

Puxa lo maximo...los dibujos se ven tan reales.....congratulations a stonemax dannyhighrise!!!....puxa...me dan ganas de dibujar a mi tambien....


----------



## Luis_Olayag

ke altura tendra altavista mas o menos¡?


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ 72 metros a lo mucho, bueno ya tengo lista la siguiente tanda.

Saludos!!

(PD.: y como bien dijo Jhonatan, la k...k... se limpia kay


----------



## stonemax

*hola*

hola de nuevo , estos son los diagramas que me aceptaron hace 2 o 3 semanas, me habia olvidado de postearlo.










acabo de mandar 11 diagramas de todos los edificios que se encuentran en el malecon balta, ojo solo de este, los que estan al frente (malecon 28 de julio) se haran despues.
con estos para mañana se actualizaria el ranking, pasariamos de 19º lugar al 16º detras de Sao Paulo, que solo nos llevaria 1 diagrama, y aparte que danny tiene que mandar su lote podemos subir 1 o 2 lugares facilmente; por lo tanto pasariamos a ser 1º en sudamerica con mas diagramas dibujados.:banana:

cheers.


----------



## Piedraliza

^^ Muy buen trabajo stonemax, te felicito hicistes unos buenos diagramas. Al parecer ya aceptaron los ultimos diagramas q mandastes :banana: sigan haci muchachos


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bien. Que vengan mas diagramas ! Highrise, no te olvides de la torre Holguín...


----------



## beatlemaniaco

muy buen avance. y que paso con las provincias??? ojala alguien se anime a hacer mas diagramas fuera de Lima. gracias


----------



## dannyhighrise

Muy bien Stone kay:
Disculpen la tardanza, aquí 5 aportes más, dos edificios por el Campo de Marte, otro de Pueblo Libre, el proyecto de oficinas Altavista y la Torre Holguín que me encargó Jhonatan: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=42074455

Lima avanzó al puesto 14: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/ :banana: delante de Sao Paulo


----------



## skyperu34

Chevere ! Es una tripita pequeñita la torre Holguín pero pasa... Thanks !


----------



## Luis_Olayag

y seguimo subiendo rumbo sl top ten


----------



## pedro1011

dannyhighrise said:


> Lima avanzó al puesto 14: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/ :banana: delante de Sao Paulo


Sao Paulo nos quedó chica! Lima es la ciudad de los rascacielos! :lol:
Congratulations, Highrise & Friends! kay:


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Jeje bueno, si cada país se pusiera las pilas y organizaran grupos de dibujo como el de Perú, sería muy dificil escalar a esa posición, tampoco tenemos tantos rascacielos :colgate: Y bueno si a veces me demoro en enviar mas dibujos es porque de cuando en cuando tambien les doy un pequeño "empujoncito" a nuestros amigos latinos :happy:


----------



## uranio

Excelente!!! Llegaremos en el primer lugar? Aunque sea en esa web...


----------



## Luis_Olayag

se imaginan nosotros arriba de New York, Hong kong


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Danny si haces el de La Positiva te amaré eternamente... es mi edificio favorito de toda la vida.

Te mereces el sticky


----------



## beatlemaniaco

bien por el sticky, hace tiempo lo necesitabamos. y que sigan aumentado los diagramas


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Felicidaes por el Sticky! Mérito al arduo trabajo!!


----------



## CessTenn

Fenomenal trabajo muchachos, una vez mas Lima llega a las alturas en ranking de edificios.


----------



## dannyhighrise

*MI POST #1000*



Vane de Rosas said:


> Danny si haces el de La Positiva te amaré eternamente... es mi edificio favorito de toda la vida.
> 
> Te mereces el sticky


^^ *SÍ QUE SÍ :banana: :banana: Oooh el sticky es un gesto muy hermoso de parte de la moderación kay: Representando al staff de ilustradores peruanos quiero expresar mi más sincero agradecimiento por ese apoyo que recibimos en cada uno de sus comentarios, por eso uno hace los dibujos con tanto cariño y dedicación kay:*

PD.: Vane no sabía que te gustaba tanto La Positiva, de haberlo sabido ya lo hubiera dibujado (para el miercoles está kay


----------



## Luis_Olayag

felicitaciones eh


----------



## Luis_Olayag

apropo el multimax?


----------



## dannyhighrise

Ya tengo un nuevo lote de dibujos, justo antes de que empiecen las clases porque Stonemax y yo vamos a llevar cursos trancas  así que ahora aceleramos para luego concentrarnos en el semestre... claro que un par de dibujos a las semana no harán daño 









Mente positiva mi hermano!! :lol:


----------



## skyperu34

El edificio La Positiva te salió bien chevere ! Mucho mas bonito que la realidad...


----------



## aquicusco

muy bueno!!


----------



## W!CKED

Te salio muy bien el edificio!


----------



## Luis_Olayag

si ke te salio xevere ah... hasta mejor ke sus renders jaja


----------



## Luis_Olayag

Bueno se me escapo la torre Internacional










gracias por los diagramas chicos..son lo maximo.


----------



## W!CKED

^^ Si así fuera en la realidad xD


----------



## uranio

W!CKED said:


> ^^ Si así fuera en la realidad xD


:lol: no entraría una pulga...

Esta bueno para un poster...


----------



## dannyhighrise

Luis_Olayag said:


> Bueno se me escapo la torre Internacional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gracias por los diagramas chicos..son lo maximo.


^^ He quedado gratamente sorprendido... pero para que sea un banner oficial tienen que ser los mismos dibujos que actualmente aparecen en SSP, algunas son correcciones que publiqué de dibujos de otros ilustradores al principio de éste thread pero eso es ilegal :shifty: jeje bueno sólo faltó el Alzamora Valdéz... y el Centro cívico que hice no supera al que hizo Chibcha (el que aparece arriba) trataré de corregirlo


----------



## uranio

Lima ya tiene su nuevo banner para Skyscrapercity...


----------



## 100%imperial

esta muy chvre.. q tal trabajoo


----------



## CessTenn

Fascinante el banner!


----------



## Renzo__7

*excelente !!!!! buen trabajo........ 
ahora imaginate ese skyline al borde de la costa verde ......!!!!!! *


----------



## skyperu34

Wow, que tal skyline. Analizando bien, en Lima ya hay bastantes edificios -sobretodo corporativos- que tienen diseños bien logrados y llamativos...


----------



## cmonzonc

pedro1011 said:


> Sao Paulo nos quedó chica! Lima es la ciudad de los rascacielos! :lol:
> Congratulations, Highrise & Friends! kay:


:lol: De los rascasuelos!


----------



## beatlemaniaco

a dios al T Tower. ya fue


----------



## Vane de Rosas

dannyhighrise said:


> Ya tengo un nuevo lote de dibujos, justo antes de que empiecen las clases porque Stonemax y yo vamos a llevar cursos trancas  así que ahora aceleramos para luego concentrarnos en el semestre... claro que un par de dibujos a las semana no harán daño
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mente positiva mi hermano!! :lol:


:hug::hug::hug::hug:kay:kay:

Gracias!!


----------



## pedro1011

Asumare. Están espectaculares esas moles. Definitivamente, estás hecho un capo en la diagramación, Danny. Te felicito de veras. Muy buen trabajo. kay:


----------



## Martinni

Simplemente magnifico, muy buen trabajo. Exelente.


----------



## skyperu34

Que tal diferencia respecto a antes ! Muy buenos dibujos, te felicito!


----------



## uranio

Bonito poster, algo futurista y con tendencia a lo Dubai


----------



## dannyhighrise

:banana: Hey!! Que bien que les gustó, bueno todos son proyectos de latinoamérica en diferentes fases, excepto el del centro que es de San Petersburgo Rusia, aunque aún está como proposed, el de su derecha es el The Point actualmente el edificio más alto de Iberoamérica (sólo la estructura pues aún faltan los acabados), el de la izquierda es la torre Anacaona propuesta para la caribeña Santo Domingo. En total van 19 países por los que he pasado, pero de todas formas en la medida de lo posible seguiré colaborando con mi patria kay:


----------



## W!CKED

Jeje los edificios de Lima son unos enanitos a comparación de tus creaciones xD

Buen trabajo.


----------



## aquicusco

10 puntos!!


----------



## Freed

Dubai :nuts:


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Actualización milagrosa de Semana Santa XD XD*

:angel1: :angel1: Digo milagrosa porque, a pesar de que ya comenzamos las clases en nuestras U, Stonemax y yo seguimos adelante, ésta vez son 21 dibujos de un tiro :banana: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=42533404

Y por supuesto allí está la Residencial Vista Norte kay: Intentaré enviar otras peticiones para provincias, por ejemplo de la Represa Gallito Ciego en el norte que es la de mayor altura con 105 metros. 

:cheers: :cheers:

PD.: Lima avanza del 13 al 11
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/


----------



## skyperu34

Felicitaciones high rise y compañía. Ustedes son unos capos de la materia. te salió muy bien el Vista Norte.


----------



## uranio

Execelentes disenos! Me da curiosidad lo de Gallito Ciego.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buen trabajo!


----------



## tacall

bien alli con los 21 dibujos


----------



## Luis_Olayag

wow danny eres todo un artista..siempre te lo dije


----------



## Luis_Olayag

danny porke no pruebas en superar el diagrama del westin...


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Superar no, corregir sí :colgate: Quiero decir que el trabajo de Raptor es bueno, pero en mi nuevo dibujo corregiré esa unión que se forma entre los muro-cortina de ambas caras (en éste caso, las caras de Javier Prado y Las Begonias)
http://www.connuestroperu.com/image...presa/westin libertador lima (noche ii)_1.jpg
...si se dan cuenta, ésta figura aserrada es más pronunciada que en la del diagrama actual y arriba termina "abierta", a eso se le agrega la caja de ascensores que sobresaldría dos metros sobre el muro cortina, con el cuál llegaría a los 120 metros (el dibujo que aparece es de 118 m) http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=71988

Pero no ahora, quiero enviar el dibujo definitivo cuando lo terminen (con fotos de referencia incluidas), al paso que van puede que en Octubre-Noviembre hayan culminado la colocación de vidrios... no se preocupen, Danny no se olvidará


----------



## W!CKED

Son unos capos!


----------



## Martin H Unzon

Felicito el muy buen trabajo en equipo muchachos.... Dannyhighrise, RoCkDeGaRaG, Stonemax y Piedraliza, muchas horas de trabajo fructifero y de calidad.
Pero hay que reconocer que tambien gracias al trabajo de Pedro1011, Roberto_vp, [email protected], fayo, hcastgu y todos los demas que han aportado al catalogo general de edificios peruanos sus valiosas aportaciones ahora hacen que Peru se conozca en muchos mas lados respecto a esta parte de su Arquitectura.
Felicitaciones y que siga creciendo el diagrama peruano!.... 
Solo como pregunta....
Les resultaria aceptable que pusiera en la base un edificio "fantasia" ? para que pudieran exponer con su propia creatividad una idea de un rascacielos ?


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Yo respaldo ésta idea, y aunque por ahora sería sólo un "fantasy" (propuesta ficticia de un ilustrador) quien sabe si en un futuro (podría ser por un motivo especial como el de nuestro Bicentenario) alguna firma arquitectónica lleve a cabo un proyecto similar (ustedes saben que nuestro foro es conocido por más gente cada día, así que la idea se propagaria). Tuve una intención similar al comenzar el thread, pero en ese entonces era de caracter urgente centrarse en dibujar los edificios que tenemos (sigue siendo importante) además tampoco teníamos la experiencia actual, la imaginación, la originalidad y el buen gusto que hemos adoptado observando tantos diseños extraordinarios de otros países. :happy:

Espero que les agrade la idea, estaré al pendiente de sus comentarios kay:


----------



## Renzo__7

*me parece muy buena idea....... 
quizas se podria hacer una competencia interna en nuestro foro y seleccionar 2 o 3 edificios de "fantasia"........*


----------



## beatlemaniaco

^^que no bajen de 200 metros.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Renzo__7 said:


> *me parece muy buena idea.......
> quizas se podria hacer una competencia interna en nuestro foro y seleccionar 2 o 3 edificios de "fantasia"........*


^^ *Así es, todos los que deseen crear un proyecto (y conozcan las técnicas básicas de dibujo) están invitados, incluyendo a los que hacen edificios 3D, ya luego harían el trámite de inscribirse y a lo mejor se unen a la mancha de dibujos (del 3D a una sola dimensión :happy*



beatlemaniaco said:


> ^^que no bajen de 200 metros.


^^* La idea es mas o menos esa, puede ser entre 200 y 300 m :happy:
La convocatoria está abierta hasta el 15 de junio del presente año (coordinar por PM por favor) y dependiendo del número de participantes (porque se incluirán sólo dos "fantasy" en la web) se decidirá si se someten a votación para eligir los dos mejores. 
En caso de elección se realizará una encuesta que comenzará el 13 de julio y culminará el día 28 para conmemorar un año más de independencia y los ganadores procederán a subir los dibujos a SSP :yes:

Espero que se animen muchachos y recuerden que todo el que desee está invitado a participar kay:

La directiva peruana de SSP​*


----------



## aquicusco

Chévere!


----------



## ZandoKan

oK..
intentare practicar algunos para probar


----------



## Luis_Olayag

pucha como me gustaria ver el diagrama del plaza derby.. Como propuesta que dicen....porfa!!!


----------



## Luis_Olayag

ia estamos en el puesto 11 y tenemos ke mostrar todo lo ke tenemos y lo ke vendra...por eso hazte el Plaza derby danny porfaaa


----------



## dannyhighrise

Muestrame más información sobre el proyecto, por ejemplo que anuncien las oficinas en pre-venta y ahí recién lo dibujaré kay:

Sorry, me he trazado la consigna de no dibujar ningún edificio a nivel peruano e internacional que tenga un status "Vision" (propuesta no oficial, es decir, no está aprobada aún, y sin fecha de construcción), no me pidas que le invente al editor porque luego me descubren y pierdo credibilidad en las peticiones


----------



## skyperu34

Amigos, este threas es sobre diagramas de edificios existentes y proyectos vendieros.

Sugiero abran un thread especial y exclusivo para este tema, pero en El Jirón y ahi desarrollen todas las ideas que propongan... dicho sea de paso, me gusta !

Es ya un tema de diagramas "creados" con creatividad e imaginación y este thread es sobre diagramas de edificios "existentes", "en contrucción" y "proyectos" a llevarse a cabo...


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ No hay problema, el anuncio ya está hecho, cualquier coordinación o consulta es por PM, no se debatirá en el thread, sólo se anunciará cuando se presenten dichos dibujos a SSP, no es un tema tan relevante para hacer otro thread kay: (hasta ahora sólo somos dos los interesados, Zandokan y yo :colgate


----------



## Renzo__7

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ No hay problema, el anuncio ya está hecho, cualquier coordinación o consulta es por PM, no se debatirá en el thread, sólo se anunciará cuando se presenten dichos dibujos a SSP, no es un tema tan relevante para hacer otro thread kay: (hasta ahora sólo somos dos los interesados, Zandokan y yo :colgate



*
yo tambien estoy interesado.........
Y por el comentario que hizo skyperu (y basado en los dibujos que nos ha mostrado antes), me parece que al el tambien le gusta la idea de dibujar edificios..........ojala y se anime, y se animen los demas tambien.

En cuanto a lo de crear un thread, no me parece una mala idea. Por el contrario, eso difundiria mas el concurso y ayudaria a que los demas se animen. *


----------



## ZandoKan

Renzo__7 said:


> *
> yo tambien estoy interesado.........
> Y por el comentario que hizo skyperu (y basado en los dibujos que nos ha mostrado antes), me parece que al el tambien le gusta la idea de dibujar edificios..........ojala y se anime, y se animen los demas tambien.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de crear un thread, no me parece una mala idea. Por el contrario, eso difundiria mas el concurso y ayudaria a que los demas se animen. *


si 
tambien me parece buenaidea el abrir otro thread para difundir mejor el concurso
asi habran mas prsonas animadas en participar y habra mas de que escoger
si solo proponen un diseño 2..3 o 4... no hay mucho de que escoger no? =/
seria una votacion muy pobre... mas porque muchos nisiquiera conocen el SSP ni el 3D en otros foros


----------



## beatlemaniaco

me he dado cuenta que en gamarra hay 3 o 4 edificios muy altos que aun no se encuentran en el SSP. alguien se animaria a dibujarlos?? espero que alguien tenga las fotos.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Hay un par de fotos que tomó Rasogu hace un tiempo donde se aprecian unos tres edificios de alrededor de 15 pisos, yo iré a hacer unas compras y de paso los buscaré para confirmar los datos, pero voy sin cámara, sorry, después de la ultima experiencia no quiero arriesgarme, no tengo quien me acompañe 

PD.: Sobre el thread de la convocatoria para los fantasy, de acuerdo, se abrirá en el jirón kay:


----------



## antonio32133

Felicitaciones dannyhighrise


----------



## ZandoKan

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Hay un par de fotos que tomó Rasogu hace un tiempo donde se aprecian unos tres edificios de alrededor de 15 pisos, yo iré a hacer unas compras y de paso los buscaré para confirmar los datos, pero voy sin cámara, sorry, después de la ultima experiencia no quiero arriesgarme, no tengo quien me acompañe
> 
> PD.: Sobre el thread de la convocatoria para los fantasy, de acuerdo, se abrirá en el jirón kay:


si ...batlemaniaco me gano en decirtelo -_-

en gamarra hay un slyline comercial

y sobre el nuevo thread en el jiron... PERFECTO!

salu2


----------



## Malibú@..

Buen trabajo gracias por el esfuerzo a todos...haber si alguien puede tomar fotos a esos edificios que dicen hay en gamarra..

saludos


----------



## stonemax

bueno lima ahora esta en puesto 12 ya que riga nos lleva 1 diagrama por delante, danny hazte esos 5 diagramas de jesus maria que falta que corresponde a tu lote que enviaste la ultima vez; por mi parte ya no hare mas diagramas hasta quincena de julio cuando acaben mis clases; pero prometo regresar con mas diagramas (iba a mandar mi noveno lote, pero ya no tengo tiempo hno para llegar al ansiado top 5.

cheers


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Aqui voy al rescate :happy: Te prometo que cuando regreses por lo menos le habremos ganado la batalla a Riga y Amsterdam para posicionarnos en ese ansiado top 10 :banana:


----------



## yvan789

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ kay:
> 
> Bueno, aunque no tiene que ver con el tema central del thread, he creado un poster con los mejores dibujos que he hecho hasta la fecha, espero que les guste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana:


wao:applause: *k magnificos dibujos has hecho* *te pasaste *"*dannyhighrise*"kay:


----------



## alvaropg

estan bonitos pero q chicos quedan los edificios limeños al lado de esas grandes rascacielos del mundo.. falta el westin nomas... y el capital no seria digno de estar en ese skyline ya q su espalda es fatal y no creo q ningun edificio de esos tenga tal medianera... pero esta bueno = en fin..


----------



## gbg

Hola a todos, gran recopilacion de edificios la mostrada lo que nos permite ubicarnos siquiera por un tiempo en los 20 primeros lugares hasta que los otros paises se pongan las pilas como se las han puesto ustedes. Veo que otros paises incluyen instalaciones industriales, fuentes de agua, antenas y similares en sus diagramas. Han considerado esta posibilidad para los diagramas peruanos? Como el thread es de edificios (estructuras tipo highrise) derrepente quedan fuera. 

Nuevamente felicitaciones por el gran esfuerzo desplegado en tan poco tiempo para hacer crecer el listado de de diagramas de edificios importantes de nuestra ciudad. Lamentablemente ni Emporis ni Wikipedia actualizan la informacion en este rubro.

Saludos


----------



## Luis_Olayag

ya no veo ke sigamos subiendo lugares en SSP


----------



## tacall

mjm danny q fue?


----------



## juanchristian

que se hagan la Torre Jockey!


----------



## dannyhighrise

*De regreso al fin...!!!!*

Para avisar que despues de un laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargo periodo (de estudio interminable) he decidido retomar la tarea enviando unos cuantos dibujos mas, pero regreso de lleno junto con Stonemax para fiestas patrias kay: (ahi nos hacemos minimo 50 de porrazo :happy



gbg said:


> Veo que otros paises incluyen instalaciones industriales, fuentes de agua, antenas y similares en sus diagramas. Han considerado esta posibilidad para los diagramas peruanos? Como el thread es de edificios (estructuras tipo highrise) derrepente quedan fuera.


^^ Gracias por preguntar, pues resulta que las fuentes de agua no están permitidas en SSC, muy simple, porque el chorro no es una estructura sólida, fija, permanente  Recientemente tambien han prohibido incluir antenas pues el proposito original de la web es incluir edificios, antenas hay muchisimas y no son "trascendentales", basta con las mas altas y conocidas de cada region que ya han sido dibujadas desde hace tiempo.


----------



## beatlemaniaco

que bueno que estes de vuelta Danny. solo una peticion, diagrama el edificio de la universidad del centro de huancayo, creo que aun nadie la hizo y se ve interesante. gracias. saludos


----------



## DcB '08

noooo que no lo haga, es feo ese edificio (las fotos en el caminantes de Huancayo, ultimas paginas)


----------



## Luis_Olayag

io kiero el plaza derbyyyyyyyyyyyy en diagramaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## [email protected]

y q jue del concurso de dibujos de edificios imaginarios para lima....quien ganó? cuales son?.....manden link!!!


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Comunicado*

A nuestros amigos foristas, quiero expresarles mil disculpas nuevamente por la falta de aportes en los ultimos meses, como supondrán ésto se debe a las clases en la universidad (tanto en el caso de Stonemax como en el mío), yo me preparo para mis examenes finales que van a durar hasta la quincena de julio, por tanto, a partir de ese día y hasta fines de Agosto regresaremos sin falta kay:

En el listado de SSP recuperamos el puesto 11
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/

Pero a la fecha en total tenemos *261* dibujos 
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=43566782

Saludos :cheers:

PD: Los proyectos "fantasy" se tratan en su respectivo thread.


----------



## skyperu34

Bastante comprensible estimado Highrise ! Esperamos con ansias esos nuevos diagramas para deleite general. Saludos !


----------



## Piedraliza

dannyhighrise said:


> A nuestros amigos foristas, quiero expresarles mil disculpas nuevamente por la falta de aportes en los ultimos meses, como supondrán ésto se debe a las clases en la universidad (tanto en el caso de Stonemax como en el mío), yo me preparo para mis examenes finales que van a durar hasta la quincena de julio, por tanto, a partir de ese día y hasta fines de Agosto regresaremos sin falta kay:
> 
> En el listado de SSP recuperamos el puesto 11
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/
> 
> Pero a la fecha en total tenemos *261* dibujos
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=43566782
> 
> Saludos :cheers:
> 
> PD: Los proyectos "fantasy" se tratan en su respectivo thread.


Danny haste el westin, bueno despues q terminen con el edificio, porque el dibujo actual como que le falta muchos detalles, saludos amigo


----------



## dannyhighrise

*PRIMERA VEZ EN EL TOP TEN!!!*

...por fiestas patrias!! :banana: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/


Pero en total: *271 dibujos*  http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=43918243


:cheers: kay:


----------



## skyperu34

Que chevere ! Buen dato, eso es muy motivador.


----------



## Luis_Olayag

danny porke hiciste el diagrama de la Nueva Torre HSBC y no hiciste la dl Plaza derby y la torre jockey para ke tbn aparesan ¿? ke paso?


----------



## [email protected]

toncessssss?!...la nueva torre de HSBC se hará?....es fijo fijo...!!!


----------



## antonio32133

Vaya en la segunda hoja recien aparece un edificio de provincia.. "Centro Empresarial City Center Quimera" ... chevere este proyecto.


----------



## stonemax

la torre hsbc esta como estatus "vision" y la torre javier prado como "stale proposal".
que buena noticia que lima este en el top ten, por ahi veo el dibujante de letonia nos quiere pasar al 11 :bash:.
si tengo tiempo agregare mas datos de edificios, pero ya no tendre tiempo para dibujarlas :S.hno:


----------



## ZandoKan

ya han publicado el diseño fantasy del concurso del jiron?

el proyecto de renzo esta piola, aunque me hubiese gustado ver a los 4 diseños conscursantes en SSP


----------



## dannyhighrise

EDIT....


----------



## dannyhighrise

*RETOMANDO EL CURSO...*

ASI ES!! :banana: Martin se enteró antes que yo y me dió la agradable noticia de que ya era editor desde el 29 (es que las celebraciones por año nuevo me mantuvieron fuera del internet hasta este lunes :nuts

http://skyscraperpage.com/members/profile/?22048

Ahora tengo una nueva motivación para seguir contribuyendo, por ahora agregando datos pero pronto con mas dibujos kay: Si bien es cierto que no hay muchos proyectos relevantes en arquitectura (las mismas cajitas repetitivas) pero es importante llevar la cuenta y eso siempre ha sido mi norte desde que entré a éstos foros.

Acabo de agregar unos cuantos para comenzar: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=45462134

:banana::banana:


----------



## Martin H Unzon

juanchristian said:


> Ya no hay nuevos proyectos de edificios como para que hagan más diagramas


Claro que si...
Hay que completar las bases de Huancayo, Ica y todas las demas ciudades...
Faltan muchos monumentos y elementos urbanisticos importantes..
ademas hay que añadir/modificar/actualizar nuevos datos... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260596&page=17
y no solo de Peru, tenemos mucho por hacer en Bolivia, Colombia, Venezuela, Panama, etc.etc.etc. jiji... :- )


----------



## stonemax

felicidades danny!!, tu meta se cumplio :banana::banana:
por fin un editor para Perú,que bueno.:cheers:



> Ya no hay nuevos proyectos de edificios como para que hagan más diagramas


lima recien tiene 218 diagramas, creo que solo se ha diagramado un 30%.
pues la meta era llegar a 500 diagramas.

pero ahora ya me meti en los 3d, tal ves pueda ayudar con algunas peticiones en las siguientes semanas.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Me avisas cuales, yo me encargo del trabajito, asi Martin puede ir avanzando mas rapido con otras ciudades latinas xq tengo entendido que hay una fila tremenda de peticiones O.O!! (hasta miedo me da pasarme por el foro mexicano XD)


----------



## Luis_Olayag

porke hay diagrama del Altavista y no pueden hacer diagramas de la Torre Jockey, Derby y Panamá aun no entiendo alguien me podria explicar porfa ?


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Voy a ponerme al tanto, gracias por insistir, lo tendré en cuenta


----------



## Luis_Olayag

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Voy a ponerme al tanto, *gracias por insistir*, lo tendré en cuenta


ya te tengo seco seguro jajaja y no olvidez el residencial armendariz XD

aproposito me parece o no hay diagrama de este edificio


----------



## dannyhighrise

Luis_Olayag said:


> ya te tengo seco seguro jajaja y no olvidez el residencial armendariz XD
> 
> aproposito me parece o no hay diagrama de este edificio


Claro que si, es el actual ministerio de la produccion en San Borja, aqui esta su enlace: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=81782

Lo que sucede amigo es que los estudios me tienen hasta el cuello (si, estudiar en verano es terrible) asi que dejare la chambita de dibujar recien para mediados de abril :happy:


----------



## juanchristian

Hazte los nuevos edificios altos de Jesús María, Pueblo Libre o Magdalena!


----------



## Luis_Olayag

alguien no ha creado algun diagrama?


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ hno: Nop, lo unico nuevo que he subido desde el mes de agosto son las correcciones de las torres del Golf Millenium (estaban de color amarillo) 
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=46287299

He incluido más edificios para dibujar: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=46287316
...pero por el momento no incluiré los ultimos proyectos de Pragma hasta que algun medio publique alguna noticia adicional que nos indique que en verdad hay planes concretos para construirlos


----------



## stonemax

veo que birmingham nos quito el puesto 10 :lol:.

oye danny vi que hiciste ajustes en los datos algunos edificios, estaba seguro que el residencial portillo tiene 26 pisos, tenia una imagen donde mostraba el "piso escondido"; y el nombre de las torres san isidro uno se llama el olivar, el otro era el mismo, yo consulte esta pagina aver si te sirve:
[/url]http://www.universidadperu.com/empresas/junta-propedificio-torre-el-olivar.php[/url]; 

en este edificio la direccion esta errada, esta en la av san felipe http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=81927

y en los nuevos datos de edificios que subistes te paso las direcciones y nombres de los edificios:

pardo 620-640 (edificios gemelos)
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=85311

angamos 387 (recuerdo que decia edificio angamos en el wikimapia)
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=85312

pardo 257 (edificio alexander, hasta le hice 3d)
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=85313

los 2 que faltan los consigo mañana los datos, si los tienes en buena hora (creo que esos edificios antiguos de pardo de las primeras cuadras tienen nombre de personas, edificio carlos, edificio elias, edificio maria, algo asi).

en 3 semanas te mando 30 a 50 peticiones asi que voy a regresar con fuerza, jejeje. 

rush top 5!!


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ *Hola Stonemax!!!* mmm... de haber sabido que tenías esos datos no me habría dado mi vueltón por la avenida Pardo ayer por la tarde :lol: Pero de todas maneras era necesario porque saqué los numeros de calle de varias torres 
Acabo de regresar del Golf en San Isidro, de paso tomé algunas fotos desde otros angulos de las torres más altas que hacía falta incluir, yo creo que ahora sí pasamos los 300 dibujos :banana:
Que bueno compañero que estas de regreso, sé que estabas avocado al diseño de los edificios 3D que dejame decirte te salen espectaculares, mis respetos!!! :master:
En cuanto puedas me pasas los datos por correo de los edificios que quieres incluir 

Saludos a todos nuestros fans! :happy: me da gusto volver a decir la frase: *Disculpe la molestia, hombres dibujando* :banana:


----------



## Luis_Olayag

dannyhighrise said:


> Saludos a todos nuestros fans


yo soy uno jeje


----------



## Luis_Olayag

pero hasta ahora no entiendo porke esta la nueva torre del HSBC y no puede estar el derby, jockey, armendariz y otros? aunke sea como vision... son muy dificiles o es otra cosa.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Bueno, aunque tenemos los planos originales del HSBC, no tenemos los renders como si sucede con los proyectos que mencionas, es válido tu reclamo  Agregaré Armendariz para comenzar


----------



## Luis_Olayag

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Bueno, aunque tenemos los planos originales del HSBC, no tenemos los renders como si sucede con los proyectos que mencionas, es válido tu reclamo  Agregaré Armendariz para comenzar


 GRACIAS TE PASASTE

CREO QUE ES LA HORA DE DEMOSTRAR EN SSP LOS FUTUROS EDIFICOS QUE SE CONSTRUIRAN EN NUESTRA CAPITAL Y NO SOLO QUEDARNOS EN EL PUESTO 11º (PUES YA NOS KITARON EL 10º) CON EL WESTIN COMO EL MAS ALTO Y EL "MAS MODERNO".


----------



## AQPYrwing

nadie se anima a hacer las torres del city center quimera de Arequipa???? 

la altura no la se pero son 19 pisos y la otra de 18 a ver si se dan una vueltita por su thread ahi hay imagenes del render hasta videos... gracias ojala puedan


----------



## AQPYrwing

AQPYrwing said:


> nadie se anima a hacer las torres del city center quimera de Arequipa????
> 
> la altura no la se pero son 19 pisos y la otra de 18 a ver si se dan una vueltita por su thread ahi hay imagenes del render hasta videos... gracias ojala puedan


ya lo vi, gracias de todos modos... sigan dibujando xD!


----------



## dannyhighrise

Luis_Olayag said:


> GRACIAS TE PASASTE
> 
> CREO QUE ES LA HORA DE DEMOSTRAR EN SSP LOS FUTUROS EDIFICOS QUE SE CONSTRUIRAN EN NUESTRA CAPITAL Y NO SOLO QUEDARNOS EN EL PUESTO 11º (PUES YA NOS KITARON EL 10º) CON EL WESTIN COMO EL MAS ALTO Y EL "MAS MODERNO".


^^ Ya se vienen más! la proxima semana prometo subir x lo menos un dibujo cada dos días 




AQPYrwing said:


> ya lo vi, gracias de todos modos... sigan dibujando xD!


^^ Sip, lo hizo RockdGarag hace mas de un año jeje, de paso desde entonces no sé nada de él, Stonemax y yo nos quedamos solos (me acuerdo que eramos cuatro los dibujantes)


----------



## Luis_Olayag

ya habra algo nuevo?


----------



## Luis_Olayag

ya ke esta confirmado haran el diagrama de la remodelacion del BBVA? seria bueno porke luce excelente...y ya hay algo nuevo?


----------



## Luis_Olayag

por lo que veo murio este trhead...


----------



## gbg

Realmente notable el esfuerzo de todos aquellos que contribuyeron con sus diagramas pero lamentablemente no hay mas que diagramar! Proyectos de envergadura no hay por el momento. Lima es una ciudad muy chata, una de las ciudades capitales mas chatas del mundo! Y parece que permanecera asi por muuuuuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo. La construccion esta en franco ascenso pero orientada a muchisimos pequeños proyectos tanto corporativos como comerciales y residenciales, nada del otro mundo. En provincia los proyectos de envergadura son autenticas rarezas y les cuesta mucho trabajo concretarse caso Quimera en Arequipa y San Carlos en Huancayo.

De todas maneras palmas a todos los que aportaron y ojala el futuro nos traiga novedades.


----------



## Luis_Olayag

DANNY YA PODRAS HACER EL DIAGRAMAS DE LA REMODELACION DEL BBVA??? ESTOY SEGURO QUE TE KEDARA EXCELENTE!!!


----------



## AKPcity

este thread no esta bien definido , dice de todo el peru y solo muestran lo de Lima, abran otro thread solo de lima otro de arequipa y otro de todas las provinicas en generla pa ordenarnos mejor


----------



## juanchristian

Háganse la nueva torre Trecca!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

AKPcity said:


> este thread no esta bien definido , dice de todo el peru y solo muestran lo de Lima, abran otro thread solo de lima otro de arequipa y otro de todas las provinicas en generla pa ordenarnos mejor


sera porque la mayoria de edificios estan en Lima? :sleepy: 

PD: El Quimera center esta??


----------



## angelex69

Faltan las Torres de Primavera, Residencial El Parque, Daniel Hoyle, Sol de Villa, ICPNA, La Castellana, Residencial Terrazas de Moche, Residencial Costa Rica, Ministerio Publico.... todos en Trux!!


----------



## dannyhighrise

AKPcity said:


> este thread no esta bien definido , dice de todo el peru y solo muestran lo de Lima, abran otro thread solo de lima otro de arequipa y otro de todas las provinicas en generla pa ordenarnos mejor





JmC3dmodelator said:


> sera porque la mayoria de edificios estan en Lima? :sleepy:
> 
> PD: El Quimera center esta??





angelex69 said:


> Faltan las Torres de Primavera, Residencial El Parque, Daniel Hoyle, Sol de Villa, ICPNA, La Castellana, Residencial Terrazas de Moche, Residencial Costa Rica, Ministerio Publico.... todos en Trux!!


De provincias estan dibujados todos los edificios que alcanzan los 12 pisos y para ser considerado como estructura tipo highrise se requiere que llegue a esa cantidad de niveles, no es que estemos menospreciando los pequeños-medianos proyectos de provincias (que son muy buenos) simplemente es una cuestion de parámetros de la página... y para hacerlo mas equitativo, en lo que a mi respecta no agrego edificios de Lima por debajo de los 50 metros de altura.

Aqui el listado de dibujos de edificios por regiones: (hay más dibujos pero de monumentos y otras estructuras)
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?countryID=109

me pondré al tanto con los nuevos proyectos que han salido en los ultimos meses (por ejemplo San Carlos en Huancayo) dejé el foro por una larga temporada pero ahora me daré un tiempito


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Danny la altura oficial del City Center Quimera es de 83.00 metros (20 pisos)... en la página se ve de menor altura.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Chris_ALOR said:


> Danny la altura oficial del City Center Quimera es de 83.00 metros (20 pisos)... en la página se ve de menor altura.


^^ muchas gracias por avisarme Chris, lo corregiré kay:

...volvemos a tener actividad, en los ultimos dias se han agregado algunos dibujos a SSP:
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=49479710

...veo con sorpresa que un mexicano agregó tres pirámides de culturas preincaicas, la de Caral está bien ubicada pero la Huaca del Sol y de Cahuachi son de Trujillo y Nazca respectivamente y las puso en Lima :wallbash: (he de tramitar su traslado)


----------



## stonemax

hola danny, despues de mucho tiempo no se te veia en este thread, ya que estaba abandonado por muchos meses; en estas ultimas semanas envié unos 14 diagramas dibujados; porque en estos ultimos meses vi que Lima ha bajado de posición (puesto 12 del ranking top 20); por lo que ahora esta en posicion 11, detras de Kiev.

Veo que la prioridad es ingresar a la base de datos edificios de mas de 50m+, asi que no hay problema a la hora de mandar peticiones; eso si por lo menos algun dia me aceptaras los de 40m~49m (ya que son mas faciles de dibujar para mi, y para subir al top 5) :lol:.

saludos.


----------



## dannyhighrise

stonemax said:


> hola danny, despues de mucho tiempo no se te veia en este thread, ya que estaba abandonado por muchos meses; en estas ultimas semanas envié unos 14 diagramas dibujados; porque en estos ultimos meses vi que Lima ha bajado de posición (puesto 12 del ranking top 20); por lo que ahora esta en posicion 11, detras de Kiev.
> 
> Veo que la prioridad es ingresar a la base de datos edificios de mas de 50m+, asi que no hay problema a la hora de mandar peticiones; eso si por lo menos algun dia me aceptaras los de 40m~49m (ya que son mas faciles de dibujar para mi, y para subir al top 5) :lol:.
> 
> saludos.


^^ Hola Stonemax, si por fin he regresado, estaba a full con los estudios y aprovechare las vacaciones para seguir aportando, por lo menos hay que asegurar de nuevo el top ten, me sorprendió que una ciudad ucraniana desconocida llamada Kharkiv se disparó al puesto 4 con 363 dibujos en un abrir y cerrar de ojos :nutscon un conjunto residencial de cientos de torres igualitas asi que fácil hno es una pena pero hay tantas ciudades que merecerian estar en el top ten tambien, por el momento colaboro con Panamá pues me encanta que una ciudad latinoamericana esté creciendo verticalmente tan rapido (aunque algunos de sus diseños sean bastante criticados)... pero igual prometo no abandonar a mi país 

PD: ahh por cierto, los edificios que ingresé por mi cuenta los estaba dibujando para luego subirlos todos de un tiro pero veo que has dibujado un lote (sorry me olvide de avisarte)


----------



## stonemax

no hay problema danny, solo dibuje 4 edificios de tu lote (los 10 restantes era el lote que habia enviado, y martin los agrego la vez pasada), ademas solicite agregar 1 edificio de las torres de san borja, ya que habia visto 3.

Bueno te dejo para que dibujes los demas edificios, yo por mi parte voy alistando otro lote de edificios para agregar a la base de datos; Ademas ya que salio la opcion de skyscraper map de ssp, puedes aprovechar para poner la localizacion de algunos edificios que faltan, ya que solo hay 33 edificios añadidos a la opcion (faltarian como 200).

http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=800

saludos.


----------



## dannyhighrise

stonemax said:


> no hay problema danny, solo dibuje 4 edificios de tu lote (los 10 restantes era el lote que habia enviado, y martin los agrego la vez pasada), ademas solicite agregar 1 edificio de las torres de san borja, ya que habia visto 3.
> 
> Bueno te dejo para que dibujes los demas edificios, yo por mi parte voy alistando otro lote de edificios para agregar a la base de datos; Ademas ya que salio la opcion de skyscraper map de ssp, puedes aprovechar para poner la localizacion de algunos edificios que faltan, ya que solo hay 33 edificios añadidos a la opcion (faltarian como 200).
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=800
> 
> saludos.


Muy bien hecho amigo, gracias tambien por ubicar las cuatro torres de San Borja, hacia tiempo queria conseguir fotos decentes de las cuatro, aunque sea ya puedo hacer la I y II (la III y IV tienen un diseño algo distinto pero no las veo bien en esa foto satelital). Prometo ubicar esta tarde la mayor cantidad de edificios en el maps kay:


----------



## AQPCITY

Alguien tendra, o conoce donde se puede conseguir/descargar el sketchup del City Center quimera ??


----------



## dannyhighrise

AQPCITY said:


> Alguien tendra, o conoce donde se puede conseguir/descargar el sketchup del City Center quimera ??


pero este thread es de diagramas jeje, creo que te lo pueden responder en el de edificios 3D:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448499&page=107


----------



## AQPCITY

Cierto, gracias por la sugerencia ^^


----------



## stonemax

hola, encontre estos errores en la base de datos:

*un enlace de un edificio son informacion
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=20940

*edificios diagramados como resto arqueologico
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=90246
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=90245


----------



## Rudital

...


----------



## dannyhighrise

stonemax said:


> hola, encontre estos errores en la base de datos:
> 
> *un enlace de un edificio son informacion
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=20940
> 
> *edificios diagramados como resto arqueologico
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=90246
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=90245


La primera entrada era un edificio incluido por error y lo estaba reservando para poner otro pero me habia olvidado jeje ahorita pongo algo...

Las otras dos tenian informacion de las huacas del Sol y de Cahuachi, pero las habian puesto en Lima!! por eso borre la info y puse los datos de dos edificios, ya hice las respectivas entradas en Trujillo y Nazca pero el mexicano que las dibujó aun no me contesta... 

Como update les anuncio que ya ubiqué 192 edificios con la funcion de Google maps en la base de datos (de los 33 que habían):
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=800

Pronto mas avances... :cheers:


----------



## Rgs.grunge.pe

Hola, estoy de vuelta (RockDGarag) despues de hace 2 años...
Yo hacia algunos de los dibujos, como el quimera por ejemplo. Seguro Daniel me recuerda =D
Espero ponerme al dia de como va el asunto.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Hola amigo... Rodrigo verdad?? que bueno que te vemos por aqui de nuevo, veo que estas enviando correcciones de algunos de tus dibujos como el Banco de Credito y la Torre Wiese, con respecto a ésta ultima quería hacerte notar que el techo de la parte izquierda del edificio es recto, no inclinado, es por la perspectiva de las fotos que da esa impresión 

Alisto nuevo lote de dibujos muy pronto, los estuve guardando para soltarlos de un solo tiro


----------



## Rgs.grunge.pe

Si, tengo mas herramientas a mi disposicion, y creo q me estan quedando bastante bien. Chvre q estes haciendo mas dibujos! ... solo t queria pedir un favor, mandame por un pm los edificios q haz dibujado o los q piensas hacer para no cruzarnos. =)
(Pensaba hacer el Dorado por ejemplo)


----------



## dannyhighrise

Trabajando en mejorar los dibujos de los edificios mas altos del skyline limeño en SSP kay:

*Avance 1*: Inclusión de la remodelación del BBVA y del Centro Civico con su nuevo color. Actualizacion de datos de la torre HSBC: 

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=800

PD: Agregada una descripción de la misión del thread en el primer post.


----------



## stonemax

Rgs.grunge.pe said:


> Si, tengo mas herramientas a mi disposicion, y creo q me estan quedando bastante bien


Hola tus ultimos diagramas son muy buenos, puedes mejorar algunos, por ejemplo los de parque miraflores.


----------



## Piedraliza

Que bueno saber de ustedes. Bueno por mi parte yo tengo ya dibujado el edificio rpp, si, un dibujo de hace 2 anos atras. saludos.


----------



## gustavoffp

No está la sede central de Mi Banco (ese que está en Domingo Orué con la Vía Expresa), ¿han pensado en dibujarlo?


----------



## Victor23peru

aki algunos diagramas ke encontre en SSP ^^

edificios de provincias segun su cantidad i altura solo edificios ia kontruidos o en konstruccion 

AREQUIPA 










TRUJILLO










PIURA 










HUANCAYO 










CHICLAYO










FALTAN MAS EDIFICIOS DE 10 para arriba EN TODAS LAS PROVINCIAS ojala ke alguien haga los diagramas de los edificios ke faltan ^^ pero solo de los ke ia estan construidos o en konstruccion ^^


----------



## weperu

*diagramas*


----------



## weperu




----------



## weperu




----------



## weperu

*Lima skyline*


----------



## vitellus

Victor23peru said:


> aki algunos diagramas ke encontre en SSP ^^
> 
> edificios de provincias segun su cantidad i altura solo edificios ia kontruidos o en konstruccion
> 
> AREQUIPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUJILLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIURA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUANCAYO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHICLAYO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FALTAN MAS EDIFICIOS DE 10 para arriba EN TODAS LAS PROVINCIAS ojala ke alguien haga los diagramas de los edificios ke faltan ^^ pero solo de los ke ia estan construidos o en konstruccion ^^


En arequipa creo q te faltaron los edificios de la alameda Salaverry


----------



## angelex69

A este thread le vendría bien una actualizacion de los edificios trujillanos!!


----------



## Indochine

y tambien la torre begonias


----------



## Days

Como se crean los diagramas?


----------



## angelex69

Como se crean los diagramas?


----------



## marcos_vc30

Como se crean los diagramas? Alguien que nos ayude por favor??


----------

